# Arthas Tot :-(



## DiDi77 (5. Februar 2010)

Ist zwar nicht der sinnvollste Beitrag aber irrgentwie bin ich traurig darüber das Arthas nun Tot ist.

Ich hatte immer gehofft das seine Seele geläutert ist. Gerade das Sterbe Video von ihm macht mir Gänsehaut. Selbst du Schluß Szene ingame mit Tirion Fodring.

Ich möchte Arthas hier mit einen letzten Gruß senden und ihm eine schöne Reise in Jenseits wünschen, auch wenn das bestimmt nicht der Fall sein wird.


Was halten ihr davon das Arthas nun tot ist? Beschreibt mal.

-Seit ihr froh und freut euch auf den nächsten Boss

-Oder seit ihr meiner Meinung so halbwegs

-etc...


Gruß,

Seba


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2010)

War mein lieblings(charakter)Bösewicht R.I.P Arthas :/

Oh und die Endsequenz war natürlich auch genial wie jede bei Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (5. Februar 2010)

insgeheim hätt ichs mir gewünscht awa nicht geglaubt xD^^


----------



## Belty (5. Februar 2010)

Es ist wirklich schade das eine der charismatischsten Personen aus der Warcraft Welt stirbt. 
Zudem war er doch immer einer der "Guten" und selbst während er starb bemerkte man doch das er immer noch im tiefsten Inneren gut und nicht böse war, er war lediglich Opfer einer Korrumption.

Aber nungut, es sterben immer Leute und irgendwie muss man sich damit anfreunden.


----------



## Thoor (5. Februar 2010)

Ich mochte Uther the Lightbriner vielmehr... Arthas soll in der Hölle verrecken dreckiger Verräter Bastard >: (


----------



## Schiimon (5. Februar 2010)

Ich fand Illi cooler von daher:
Verrecke Vatermörder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiDi77 (5. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mochte Uther the Lightbriner vielmehr... Arthas soll in der Hölle verrecken dreckiger Verräter Bastard >: (



Ja Uther, der coolste Paladin stimmt schon. Aber Arthas kann dierekt ja nichts dafür. Frostmourn war es der ihr verdorben hat, nur weil er sein volk retten wollte.


----------



## Alexwu10 (5. Februar 2010)

Naja was ich dazu halte es ist halt das  "ende" von WoTLK  ^^ Jetzt warten schon alle auf Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sedonium (5. Februar 2010)

Es kommt wie es kommen musste ^^


----------



## Savo3 (5. Februar 2010)

Omg de Pixelfigur ist gestorben : (
Naja mir ist das eigentlich recht egal ob er stirbt oder weiter lebt


----------



## BlizzLord (5. Februar 2010)

Na kommen die kleinen flamer Suchtis aus ihren Löchern gekrochen^.^


----------



## mcimba (5. Februar 2010)

Arthas, auch nur ein alter Nachtelfschmuser: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S-5BFQD9rE


----------



## Rauchmelder (5. Februar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Und hoffentlich war dein anderer, erster Beitrag sinnvoller als der jetztige!
> 
> 
> der war sogar sehr sinnvoll
> ...


----------



## Ale4Sale (5. Februar 2010)

Hail to the King.


----------



## Badukai (5. Februar 2010)

Arthas war ein guter Mensch. Seine Taten, tat er, um andere zu beschützen. Er hat sich, für die, die ihm wichtig waren aufgeopert. Er musste Dinge tun, die er nie mit sich vereinbaren konnte, aber er tat es, für andere.
Er war ein Held. Es ist echt schade, dass er nun fort ist. Ich wäre überaus Glücklich, wenn weiterhin in der Story auftauchen würde, sei es als Geist oder sonstiges, und dieses mal, da er jetzt nach dem Tod die Wahl hat, der guten Seite hilft, gegen das Böse in der World of Warcraft.


----------



## Shaila (5. Februar 2010)

War doch klar, das wieder die ganzen kleinen (vermutlich Gear und DPS Score Fanatiker) Pro Raider mit Imba Equip und Roxxortaktik mal wieder den TE flamen, weil er Arthas tot bedauert. Aber wenn man keine Ahnung von sowas hat, sollte man halt mal ruhig sein. Denn, liebe Flamer, es gibt da auch noch die Geschichte in WoW und die interessiert nunmal auch einige. Nicht immer nur ÄPIX.


----------



## SelyrîaHorde (5. Februar 2010)

Sagen wirs ma so...ich mochte ihn i-wie und jetzt ist er tot....

Naja aber wie sein Vater ja sagte...



Spoiler



No king rules forever...my son


----------



## Rauchmelder (6. Februar 2010)

manno maan Meneleus01 
die ganzen begriffe sind für mich völlig neu
Roxxortaktik und und.... dieses ÄPIX wo nimmst du das nur her ?!


----------



## -=Reaper=- (6. Februar 2010)

Wurd ma Zeit ich hab Arthas eh nie gemocht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jkalius (6. Februar 2010)

DiDi77 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht der sinnvollste Beitrag aber irrgentwie bin ich traurig darüber das Arthas nun Tot ist.
> 
> Ich hatte immer gehofft das seine Seele geläutert ist. Gerade das Sterbe Video von ihm macht mir Gänsehaut. Selbst du Schluß Szene ingame mit Tirion Fodring.
> 
> ...






Ich weiss wie du dich fühls tic hhatte mal einen Goldfisch man ich liebet diesen fisch und eiens tages war er tod das war...



jetzt mal ehrlich story technisch ganz gut gemacht hübscher trailer und mit seinem nachfolger(name entfallen) imemrnoch etwas neugier offen aber man hätte arthas ruhig wieder der alter werden lassen aber blizz weis schon was sie machen


----------



## Kriegsfalke (6. Februar 2010)

Wie Arthas Vater schon weise sprach:"Kein König herscht ewig"


----------



## PlayerS (6. Februar 2010)

Ist nur n Game ...mich jetzt von einer virtuellen Figur zu verabschieden finde ich *merkwürdig*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir ist es egal ob er lebt oder nicht....ich freu mich jz auf Cataclysm,Arthas is jetzt nimma wichtig für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badukai (6. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> War doch klar, das wieder die ganzen kleinen (vermutlich Gear und DPS Score Fanatiker) Pro Raider mit Imba Equip und Roxxortaktik mal wieder den TE flamen, weil er Arthas tot bedauert. Aber wenn man keine Ahnung von sowas hat, sollte man halt mal ruhig sein. Denn, liebe Flamer, es gibt da auch noch die Geschichte in WoW und die interessiert nunmal auch einige. Nicht immer nur ÄPIX.



Lol. Das ist meine Ansicht, dass ich Arthas tot nicht gut finde. Bin normaler Spieler. Deine Feinmotorik in Sachen Grammatik und Worterfindungsschatz ist auch so abenteuerlich, wie deine Spekulationen.


----------



## Gortug (6. Februar 2010)

Ich Bedauer auch das eine Figur die uns solange durch WoW begleitet hat gestorben ist. (mit uns meine ich echte Spieler nicht so Kreative Bolzen wie PlayerS und Rauchmelder (Der Einfallsreichtum bei der Namens gebung sacht eig genug aus um sie stumpf zu ignorn und sie in einer Zwangsjacke ihre anzahl der Äpix und Gearscor und Erfolgepunkte an die Wand pinseln zulassen "Barlov Ruls"))
 Arthas du wirst uns auf ewig in Erinerung bleiben da wir auf ewig bedauern werden dir dein Schwert aus deinen Klaten Toten Händen nicht entreissen zudürfen an dieser Stelle Möchte ich in namen alles gleichgesinnter Blizzard danken.

Ich hoffe das das Licht Genädig zu dir war und die Narru dich aus den Dunklen Griff des Lichkönigs Befreit hat.

R.I.P
In Tiefster Betroffen Heit: Gortug und Gleichgesinnte


----------



## Nexilein (6. Februar 2010)

Das in WoW mal jemand wirklich tot ist hat ja einen gewissen Seltenheitswert, von daher finde ich es gut. 
Einem Erz-Schurken bleiben ja aus Sicht der Community auch nur zwei Optionen: 
Entweder er ist wirklich tot -> dann wurde er verheizt
oder er ist nicht wirklich tot -> dann wird er recycled

Es wird über beides geheult, wobei der endgültige Tot natürlich Platz für etwas völlig neues machen könnnte...


----------



## Grongrimm (6. Februar 2010)

Tjo und eine weiter schandtat folgt noch: TAUREN PALAS WOUAH!!^^

jojo....


----------



## Er4yzer (6. Februar 2010)

Badukai schrieb:


> Lol. Das ist meine Ansicht, dass ich Arthas tot nicht gut finde. Bin normaler Spieler. Deine Feinmotorik in Sachen Grammatik und Worterfindungsschatz ist auch so abenteuerlich, wie deine Spekulationen.




wenn wir schon über grammatikalische fehler streiten - es heißt Tod, nicht tot. Tod=Substantiv / tot = Adjektiv (falls dir das nicht zu hoch ist). "Bin normaler Spieler" ist kein satz, Worterfindungsschatz gibt es nicht, nach abenteuerlich ist das komma falsch gesetzt.
gz und gute nacht. und an die kleinen möchtegern-deutschlehrer: bleibt in euren löchern, ihr habt's einfach nicht drauf.


----------



## Russelkurt (6. Februar 2010)

arthas war nie sympathisch, hatte keine wirklichen führungsqualitäten, da er seine expedition sabotieren musste, dass die bei ihm bleiben. von rache zerfressen ist er den buchstäblichen pakt mit dem teufel eingegangen und hat auch noch seinen vater vorzeitig beerbt, sein königreich ins unglück und chaos gestürtz und so viel leid und verderben über das land gebracht wie kaum einer vor ihm...
BURN IN HELL ARTHAS!!!
der siebte kreis der hölle ist für verräter wie arthas und da gehört der auch hin! sogar mit illidan hatte ich mehr mittleid, obwohl der auch als verräter betitelt wird. ich glaube das drückt meine meinung ziemlich deutlich aus


----------



## Nanojason92 (6. Februar 2010)

Eig. ist es doof, das Arthas tot ist, ich dachte auch immer, dass er geläutert wird...
Und Arthas ist ein riesen Fußstapfen von Warcraft. Ohne ihn gibt es kaum noch AddOn Möglichkeiten, nur noch Die Drachenaspekte, also Cataclysm und evtl. der smaragtgrüne Traum...

R.I.P. Arthi Baby xD
Hoffentlich wird Bolvar, also der neue Lichking, Arthas wiedererwecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badukai (6. Februar 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> wenn wir schon über grammatikalische fehler streiten - es heißt Tod, nicht tot. Tod=Substantiv / tot = Adjektiv (falls dir das nicht zu hoch ist). "Bin normaler Spieler" ist kein satz, Worterfindungsschatz gibt es nicht, nach abenteuerlich ist das komma falsch gesetzt.
> gz und gute nacht. und an die kleinen möchtegern-deutschlehrer: bleibt in euren löchern, ihr habt's einfach nicht drauf.



Danke für die Aufklärung!


----------



## STAR1988 (6. Februar 2010)

DiDi77 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht der sinnvollste Beitrag aber irrgentwie bin ich traurig darüber das Arthas nun Tot ist.
> Ich möchte Arthas hier mit einen letzten Gruß senden und ihm eine schöne Reise in Jenseits wünschen, auch wenn das bestimmt nicht der Fall sein wird.



Realitätsverlust ?


----------



## mendozino (6. Februar 2010)

Rauchmelder schrieb:


> m0rg0th -.-
> 
> mein erster beitrag hier den ich hierzu verfasst habe
> strahlt keinerlei die aussage aus das ich ein
> ...



Haha, Ironie trifft Rauchmelder kritisch. Rauchmelder widersteht. Make my day.

Aber ich hätt nach seinem zweiten Post auch wetten können, dass die Flamme klein brennt.


----------



## Aletia (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte mir schon insgeheim gewünscht dass er wieder "normal" wird und sich vielleicht mit Jaina wieder verträgt und die beiden wieder zusammen finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jepharin (6. Februar 2010)

N Scheiss is Arthas tot. Für mich ned. Muss WoW-Story ignorieren. Never... happened.... *schnauf*


----------



## Nexus.X (6. Februar 2010)

Rauchmelder schrieb:


> Nexus.X schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und hoffentlich war dein anderer, erster Beitrag sinnvoller als der jetztige!
> ...


Trotzdem ist deine (und leider viele andere auch) Ausdrucksweise unter aller Würde. Man kann sich äußern ohne etwas in den Dreck zu ziehn. 

In deinen Worten:
Lesen ist einfach, 
verstehen die Kunst, 
begreifen das Meisterwerk.

Für den letzten Punkte brauch man aber ein gewisses Maß an Interesse und  Verständnis.



STAR1988 schrieb:


> Realitätsverlust ?


Du hast noch nie ein mitreißendes Buch gelesen oder einen Film geschaut. Richtig?
Es gibt eben Leute die fiebern bei Emotionalen Situation etwas mit ... und für manche ist die Geschichte in Warcraft eine dieser Faktoren die solche Situationen auslösen wenn etwas extremes passiert.

MfG


----------



## m0rg0th (6. Februar 2010)

Aletia schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir schon insgeheim gewünscht dass er wieder "normal" wird und sich vielleicht mit Jaina wieder verträgt und die beiden wieder zusammen finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Niemals! Jaina ist für unseren Kriegshäuptling vorherbestimmt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ^Gandalf^ (6. Februar 2010)

bei manchen pappköppen fragt man sich wirklich, warum sie wow spielen??? da stirbt eine art meilenstein, und sie labern was von pixeln... solche rüben werden wohl nie das prinzip eines rollenspiels kapieren -.-


----------



## Düstermond (6. Februar 2010)

Rauchmelder schrieb:


> komm ma klar ey letzten gruß senden man das isn spiel
> was gehtn ab scheiß doch drauf das der tot is
> 
> irgendwann killst du denn sichlerlich auch mal
> hoffentlich kommst du für diese schandtat in die hölle -.-



Ich habe Mitleid mit deiner Freundin, solltet ihr euch im Kino einen Film anschauen, der sie emotional berührt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shorrijan (6. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> War doch klar, das wieder die ganzen kleinen (vermutlich Gear und DPS Score Fanatiker) Pro Raider mit Imba Equip und Roxxortaktik mal wieder den TE flamen, weil er Arthas tot bedauert. Aber wenn man keine Ahnung von sowas hat, sollte man halt mal ruhig sein. Denn, liebe Flamer, es gibt da auch noch die Geschichte in WoW und die interessiert nunmal auch einige. Nicht immer nur ÄPIX.




dem Stimme ich z.T. zu.

Wobei jeder denken kann und soll was er will. (meine (und nichts als nur eine weitere) Meinung)

Ich finde Arthas Tod ebenfalls schade da mich die Story selbst interessiert schon seit Warcraft. (achja, damals ... ^^)

Diejenigen welche es stört dass jemand einen festen Bezug zur Story pflegt denkt Euch doch einfach "Wayne..."

und raided weiter, viel Erfolg und Spaß wünsche ich dabei. ;-)

Menschlich interessant finde ich jedoch dass so viele Beiträge (egal in welchem Forum) oft in ihrem Verlauf Beschimpfungen und andere böswillige Elemente enthalten... obwohl sie mit einer einfachen Meinungsäusserung begannen die keinerlei Absicht besaß irgendwen zu verletzten sondern einfach nur dem Gedankenaustausch dienen sollte.

Müsste mich traurigerweise kaputtlachen wenn es irgendwann in den Medien heissen sollte dass Foren verboten werden müssten da der dortige Austausch zu Aggressionen führen kann. XD

Haltet Frieden, wir spielen dasselbe Spiel. 
Jeder auf seine Weise. 

Und an die welche es interessiert:

"RP-intime: Ruht im Lichte König Arthas, möge der Geist Frostmournes Eure Seele nie wieder ergreífen können."


----------



## puhbear2010 (6. Februar 2010)

ihr redet von arthas als wäre er eine reale person.

es hätte gar nicht mögloch sein könne ndas er geläutert wird un dan gut wird, weil der ovn der story her eine alte seele getötet hat un den lichking in sich amleben gelassen hat... naja is ja auhc egal. 
War einer der größten Storypunkte um den sich viel in der gesamten geschichte gedreht hat. aber nun muss man der neuen bedrohung in die augen sehen. zu 1. natürlich Todesschwinge un 2. dem neuen lichking. in der Endszene nahcdem töten von arthas hießt man das ein feuriger kerl.. ich glaub es war bulwar oderso.. den helm anziehn (von der story her steckt die seele den erstens lichkiings in dem helm) anzieht.. ich hab vorher nochn ichts von dem gehört.. aber vlt die große bedrohung in der vlt irgentwan kommenden 4. World of Warcraft erweiterung?


----------



## Schustrij (6. Februar 2010)

ich glaube der "neue arthas" wird irgendwann böse, weil er größen wahnsinnig wird ! nur er wird dann nicht mit eis sondern mit feuer ! weil er ja schon so aus feuer war. das wäre natürlich nice wenn man gegen den kämpfen müsste.

ich fande das video natürlich richtig cool wo arthas stirbt!

mal ne frage kommt das video wenn man icc clear hat oder ist es einfach nur so da ?


----------



## puhbear2010 (6. Februar 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> mal ne frage kommt das video wenn man icc clear hat oder ist es einfach nur so da ?



das video kommt sobald Arthas Tod is. also 0%/100% hat. dan strtet halt dieses video


----------



## Nania (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin schon irgendwie traurig, dass er tot ist. 
Aber:

Den Tod des Lichkönigs oder Arthas noch länger hinauszögern hätte aber im Zuge der Erzählung wenig Sinn gemacht. 
Ich bin auch traurig, dass Blizzard Arthas hat sterben lassen, aber letztendendes war das Finale ist schon ziemlich gut. 
Wie hätte ein Finale noch besser sein können? Ein längere Kampf gegen Ensidia? Da muss ich lachen. Das ist kein Kriterium, dass ist höchstens Itemgeilheit.
Auch ein "Fliehen" von Arthas, ein "Verschwinden" oder ein "Verlieren" wäre der ganzen Story nicht dienlich gewesen und hätte zu mehr und mehr Problemen geführt. Man hätte Arthas immer noch als ultimative Gewalt, aber eben Arthas, nicht den Lichkönig, den es ja immer noch gibt. 

Alleine die Tatsache, dass König Terenas seinem Sohn verzeiht finde ich eine wahnsinnig schönes Mittel, da sind mir glatt die Tränen gekommen. Es war ein würdiges und mitreißendes Ende für Arthas. Er ist einer der wenigen Antagnoisten, bei dessen Tod ich traurig geworden bin - weil er eigentlich für die ganze verfahrene Sitution nicht direkt was kann. 
Auch die Tatsache, dass sich hinter dem Lichkönig doch noch ein Mensch verbarg und dieser Mensch während seines Todes (zwar klischeehaft, wie Darth Vader) wieder zurückfindet zu seinem Glauben - das reißt einfach mit und lässt einen nicht kalt.

Man kann frustriert darüber sein das Ensidia den Boss so schnell legte, aber kommt es darauf bei dieser Frage an? Es geht in meinen Augen nicht um die Schnelligkeit irgendwelcher WoW Gilden sondern um den Moment des Selbsterlebens. Es geht darum, dass man selber irgendwann das Gefühl haben könnte (sollte man den trotz Gearscore mitgenommen werden) etwas Großes für die Welt getan zu haben. Leider geht dies, vor allem wegen der Itemgeilheit der Community unter - und wegen dem virutellen Schwanzvergleich übrigens auch. Wenn wir uns alle mal an die Nase fassen würden, dann würde uns allen glaube ich klar werden, dass der Tod Arthas' die storymäßig einzige sinnige Sache war, egal wie traurig o.ä. da sein mag. 

Der Charakter "Arthas Menethil" war in meinen Augen nie ein böser Charakter. 
Er hatte ein Problem, ist damit falsch umgegangen und es stellte sich im Nachhinein dann die Frage, was er denn hätte anders tun sollen. Denn eine Wahl hatte er wohl kaum. Hätte er Frostgram nicht genommen, wäre die Frage gewesen, ob Mal'Ganis hätte getötet werden können und ob er nicht vielleicht noch viel mehr Unheil hätte anrichten können. 
Genauso verhält es sich mit dem "Massaker" in Stratholme. Gab es eine Alternative? Wenn ja, wie hätte sie ausgesehen? 


In dem Sinne: R.I.P Arthas Menethil


----------



## Shorrijan (6. Februar 2010)

Nanojason92 schrieb:


> Eig. ist es doof, das Arthas tot ist, ich dachte auch immer, dass er geläutert wird...
> Und Arthas ist ein riesen Fußstapfen von Warcraft. Ohne ihn gibt es kaum noch AddOn Möglichkeiten, nur noch Die Drachenaspekte, also Cataclysm und evtl. der smaragtgrüne Traum...
> 
> R.I.P. Arthi Baby xD
> ...




Vor kurzem sah ich mir die verschiedenen Gestalten in Shattrath an.

Da gäbe es noch einiges was an der Story weitergeführt werden könnte.

Alleine schon einen dieser Walrossmenschen (wie heissen die noch gleich?) als Char erstellen zu können oder eine der anderen Rassen fände ich interessant. ^^

Aber wie einige schon geschrieben haben, mal gespannt was Cataclysm so bieten wird. ;-) 

@Nania:  Gut gesagt. ^^


----------



## refra (6. Februar 2010)

Ich kann Arthas nicht ausstehen...dieser verhätschelte Prinz...er hat die Ritter der silbernen Hand aufgelöst und Uther getötet!
Ausserdem würde ich ihm immer wieder gerne eine Ohrfeige geben wenn man ihn in Wc3 anwählt (Todesritter)!


----------



## Tan (6. Februar 2010)

Bäh... das Arthi abkratzt is genauso beh..scheiden, wie das Illi abgekratzt ist.... das sin mMn einfach Schlüsselfiguren in der momentanen Warcraft Story. Naja.. eigentlich wünsch ich mir ja immer nochn fettes Comeback vom Illi, ist ja wohl mal der zweit beste Held aus WC3 (Nach Sylvannas ...) und dass er gegen Arthi verlorn hat passt mir überhaupt net in den Kram...


----------



## Smirre13 (6. Februar 2010)

Der Todesritter

Die Ganze Nacht hatte es geregnet und Nebelschwaden zogen über dem Wald von Elenwyn vor der Allianzhauptstadt Stormwind auf, als die Spätsommersonne die nassen Blätter der alten Eichen berührte und die Glocken der Kathedrale erklangen. Smirres Wache war vorüber, eine rituelle Wacht, die von jedem aufstrebendem Paladin verlangt wurde, der ein vollwertiges Mitglied der Kirche des Lichts werden wollte. Seit Arthas Verrat wurde von jedem Anwärter eine Nachtwache am Tor mit Blick auf die Heldenstatuen der Menschen verlangt, bevor sie am Morgen danach die letzten Weihen erhalten sollten. Einige wenige erzählten nach diesen Nächten von Visionen und Questen, die sie empfangen hätten, doch der eigentliche Sinn dieser Wache war, daß den Anwärtern ein letztes Mal ihre Pflichten und ihr stestes Streben für das Gute vor Augen geführt werden sollte.
Eine Gestalt in weißen Gewändern und einem goldenen Stab in der Hand betrat die Wehrmauer: "Mein Freund, die Glocken haben geläutet, komm und empfange den Segen des Lichts." Smirre sah ihn an und zog seinen Umhang fester um sich-ihn fror, bei dem Anblick des jungen, kühlen Priesters, obwohl er schon die ganze Nacht von stürmischen Winden und Regen gepeitscht und durchnäßt worden war. "Was zögerst du, Uthers Erbe erwartet dich!" 
Da war es wieder, der Bruch des Schülers mit seinem Meister. Arthas hatte, besessen durch die Kraft des Schwertes Frostmourne, das die Stimme des Lichkönigs war, seinen Vater, den König, und seinen Lehrmeister Uther erschlagen und danach das Königreich Lorderon sterben und untot im Namen der Geißel erstehen lassen. In den darauffolgenden Kriegen hatte Arthas, der nun ein Todesritter der Geißel war, es geschafft, die Brennende Legion der Dämonen, die Nagaz zu besiegen und Illidan, den Dämonenjäger, ihren Anführer, im Zweikampf zu töten. Endlich hinderte ihn niemand mehr daran den Frostthron des Lichkönigs zu betreten, ihn zu befreien und mit ihm zu einem Wesen zu verschmelzen. Nun herrschte er uneingeschränkt als unüberwindlicher Halbgott-als neuer Lichkönig-über ,die nördlichsten Länder und kein Mensch wollte sich vorstellen, was passieren würde, sollte er seinen Herrschaftsbereich ausdehnen wollen.(Add-On oder WarcraftIV!?!)
"Hab keine Scheu, die Zeit deiner Prüfungen ist vorbei!", ermunternd und jetzt etwas wärmer schauend weckte der Priester Smirre aus seinen Gedanken. Smirre sah ein weiteres Mal zu den makellosen, goldverzierten Marmorstatuen der vergangenden Helden der Allianz: "Sag ihnen, ich werde nach Northrend reisen, Arthas suchen und Erkenntnis auf die eine oder andere Art finden. Gib ihnen das hier.", zog seinen gesegneten Hammer und reichte ihn dem Priester, der entsetzt einen Schritt zurück trat und schrie: "Das ist Plasphemie, gebt Acht, wenn ihr jetzt vom Weg abkommt, werdet ihr nie mehr in unsere Hallen treten können!" "Das habe ich auch nicht vor. Geht mir aus dem Weg!" "Ich werde euch aufhalten, notfalls mit Gewalt!", drohte der Priester und richtete seinen Stab auf ihn. Smirre ließ den heiligen Hammer zu Boden fallen, griff hinter seinen Kopf und zog den erbeuteten Zweihänder, den er nach erbittertem Kampf einem Todesritter in Stratholme abgenommen hatte. Damals hielt er es nur für eine Täuschung, als er ein Flüstern in seinem Kopf hörte, nun sei er ein Diener des Frostthrons, als er die Klinge in Händen hielt, doch jetzt war es für ihn Bestimmung. Er spürte feuchte Wärme an seinen Händen, seinem Hals und seinem Gesicht, leckte den metallischen Geschmack von Blut von seinen Lippen und trat über das, was für ihn die letzte Grenze war.


Mit Verehrung an alle verkannten tragischen und düsteren Helden wie Boromir, Raistlin, Vader und Arthas.


----------



## Bummrar (6. Februar 2010)

also ich finds top dass er tot is x9
verdammter (ex) allianzer =)


----------



## Smirre13 (6. Februar 2010)

Das war eine Storry von mir, die schon etwas (sehr^^) älter ist.
Ich bin WC3 Zocker der ersten Stunde, die Geschichte um Arthas hat mich einfach fasziniert...
Was z.T. bei WOW draus gemacht worden ist, find ich eher sehr schlecht-BC z.B. ...
Illidan war für mich einfach tot und hätte es auch bleiben sollen...
Meine Begeisterung für dieses Add-On hat sich daher in Grenzen gehalten.^^

Für mich schließt sich mit der Eiskrone der Kreis.

Als Menschen-Paladin ist er natürlich mein Erzfeind, aber dennoch wäre ich froher über ein Ende mit Läuterung gewesen.

Das "in Händen halten Frostmournes" ist für mich das Ende und Ziel einer langen Resise, das ich erreichen möchte. Ich hoffe nur, es droppt irgendwie und ist spieltechn. seinem Ruf gerecht!


Achja, mit Freuden hätte ich gerne zu Beginn mit WOTLK zur "neuen, dritten, Fraktion, der Geißel" gewechselt und den Frostthron bewacht!

Den Lichking später vor mir im Dreck liegen zu sehen, ist für mich bestimmt nicht das Wunschende-aber das Naheliegendste...leider !

Aber es ist ein Ende-wenn auch ein trauriges...


----------



## refra (6. Februar 2010)

Dann bin ich also nicht der einzige der lieber als Geissel spielen würde...
Gut zu wissen...


----------



## Nexus.X (6. Februar 2010)

puhbear2010 schrieb:


> ihr redet von arthas als wäre er eine reale person.
> 
> es hätte gar nicht mögloch sein könne ndas er geläutert wird un dan gut wird, weil der ovn der story her eine alte seele getötet hat un den lichking in sich amleben gelassen hat... naja is ja auhc egal.
> War einer der größten Storypunkte um den sich viel in der gesamten geschichte gedreht hat. aber nun muss man der neuen bedrohung in die augen sehen. zu 1. natürlich Todesschwinge un 2. dem neuen lichking. in der Endszene nahcdem töten von arthas hießt man das ein feuriger kerl.. ich glaub es war bulwar oderso.. den helm anziehn (von der story her steckt die seele den erstens lichkiings in dem helm) anzieht.. ich hab vorher nochn ichts von dem gehört.. aber vlt die große bedrohung in der vlt irgentwan kommenden 4. World of Warcraft erweiterung?


Der Kerl heißt Lord Bolvar und war der Hauptmann der Allianz, gegenüber Saurfang Junior, an der Pforte des Zorns. Die genaue Hintergrund Geschichte seinerseits kenn ich leider nicht, daher lass ich es bleiben etwas falsches vor mich hin zu tippen.
Aber du solltest dringend die Questreihe am Wrathgate durchmachen. Mit unter eine der besten Reihen in Wotlk, nur empfehlenswert. Grade als Allianzler dürftest dann auch seine Person verstehen und wie er auf den Frostthron kommt.
(Zwischendrin gibts auch ein schönes Cinematic, was man sich bei Youtube ansehn kann und die Situation auch etwas erläutert)



puhbear2010 schrieb:


> das video kommt sobald Arthas Tod is. also 0%/100% hat. dan strtet halt dieses video


Arthas wird bei 100% nicht tot sein und würde wohl kein Sinn machen das Video zu zeigen und ihn danach wieder fit und munter vor sich zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Firun (6. Februar 2010)

Rauchmelder schrieb:


> der war sogar sehr sinnvoll
> es war die meinung gefragt und ich schrieb wohlgemerkt
> 
> scheiß drauf ob der tot ist
> ...




Wenn das nur alles gewesen wäre, den rest deines Posts scheinst du allem Anschein nach extra nicht mitgepostet zu haben.

Für die Beleidigung gibt's ne PM, das Posten von Beiträgen soll dazu führen eine bestehende Diskusion in einem Thema positiv nach vorne zu bringen, da dein Post das nicht macht habe ich ihn auch gleich gelöscht.


----------



## Zylenia (6. Februar 2010)

Finde es auch sehr schade,das er so abdankt.
Von Anfang an ,seit es WoW gibt hat er uns begleitet.
Ständig haben wir gegen die Geißel gekämpft,damals noch Stratholm und Scholomance,die Pestländer,dann ging es weiter ,vor Silbermond mit Burning Crusade.
Dann kam Nordend und die Völker machten sich auf ,nun den Anfüher der Geißel selbst anzugreifen.
Wer erinnert sich nicht gern an das schöne Ghoul Event?^^
Die Untoten am Tor ,mit Putress und wie Arthas aufeinmal nach oben schaut und "Sylvanas" sagt.

Die Untoten mit ihrere Story die Geißel zu vernichten,fängt schon bei Level 1 an,zieht sich bis Max Level durch ,einfach episch.
Sylvanas die auf Rache sinnt,was ihr und ihren Volk angetan wurde
Nun ist das alles vorbei und Arthas ,der ja sein Volk retten wollte,stirbt in den Armen seines Vaters.
Irgendwie traurig.


----------



## Mungamau (6. Februar 2010)

Arthas ist nicht Tot. Nächste ID steht er wieder.


----------



## Arukan (6. Februar 2010)

DiDi77 schrieb:


> -Seit ihr froh und freut euch auf den nächsten Boss



This.

Sorry ich kann den Tod von einer Polygon Figur nicht bedauern.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2010)

MOMENT! Arthas ist schon tot :?

@ zylenia: ich denke das du mit den 2 vorpostern nit mich meinst. doch um was dazuzugeben: es gibt viele spieler die wollen immer der beste sein, lila itemlvl 277 et cetera et cetera.
ich gehör zum glück nicht zu solchen lezten, raiden ist mir zu anspruchsvoll (naja geht au scho wieder, nur raiden nervt mich manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ich interessiere mich bei wow mehr für die Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zylenia (6. Februar 2010)

Was ich mich Frage,an meine 2 Vorposter,warum spielt ihr ein MMORPG ?
Gehts euch da nicht um die Story ,sich in die Welt hinein versetzen?
Teil der Geschichte WoW zu sein?

Oder nur Lila Teile?
Dann habt ihr echt das beste am Spiel verpasst,nur Items jagen ist doch voll öde,da brauch ich kein MMO zu zocken ,spiel ich Battlefield oder so kann ich neue Waffen finden.


----------



## Arukan (6. Februar 2010)

Zylenia schrieb:


> Was ich mich Frage,an meine 2 Vorposter,warum spielt ihr ein MMORPG ?
> Gehts euch da nicht um die Story ,sich in die Welt hinein versetzen?
> Teil der Geschichte WoW zu sein?
> 
> ...



Der Spass am PvP der Arena und such abundzu Raiden.
Für mich ist es nur ein mmog und kein rp.

Diese Meinung zwinge ich ja niemandem auf.


----------



## Mungamau (6. Februar 2010)

Wenn Arthas tot sein sollte, dann müssten ALLE Geißeldiener verschwinder? Sind sie dies? Nein.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2010)

ich hab da sowas gefunden für leute die bis grad (wie ich) keine ahnung hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wfkhu6DrII


----------



## Mungamau (6. Februar 2010)

@Vorposter

Änder mal bitte deine Signatur, die ist viel zu groß.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Februar 2010)

DiDi77 schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht der sinnvollste Beitrag aber irrgentwie bin ich traurig darüber das Arthas nun Tot ist.
> 
> Ich hatte immer gehofft das seine Seele geläutert ist. Gerade das Sterbe Video von ihm macht mir Gänsehaut. Selbst du Schluß Szene ingame mit Tirion Fodring.
> 
> ...


Er ist nicht einfach tot, er wurde erlöst - 
ER - HAT - ES - HINTER - SICH.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Ich war auch immer traurig als Hogger starb.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> @Vorposter
> 
> Änder mal bitte deine Signatur, die ist viel zu groß.



sie ist nach den Forenregeln. *Buddha ist jtz draussen*


----------



## neon1705 (6. Februar 2010)

SelyrîaHorde schrieb:


> Sagen wirs ma so...ich mochte ihn i-wie und jetzt ist er tot....
> 
> Naja aber wie sein Vater ja sagte...
> 
> ...



er sagt aber kein königREICH für immer solltest mal vielleicht etwas genauer hinhören

@TE

Ich bin schon sehr traurig darüber und wen ich ehrlich bin habe ich beim trailer sogar ein paar tränen kullern lassen...arthas war für mich immer der größte da er der letzte erbe von loderon war...und nun ist auch das letzte blut lordaerons von uns gegangen...

ich habe jetz sogar mit wow aufgehört da ich finde da blizzard in letzter zeit immernurnoch scheiße produziert hat anfangs war Wotlk echt gut gemacht story questaufbau gebiete fand ich alles super dann kam ulduar war auch alles super ich dacht jetz wird immer geiler...naja und ab den kolluseum gings irgendwie nurnoch bergab

arthas wurde als übermächtige killermaschiene präsentiert und im endkampf war er irgendwie ne totale lusche

naja somit wissen wir das alle endgegner sterben werden niemand wird überleben...

so &#8224; R. I. P &#8224; Arthas Menithil


----------



## Kassandra18 (6. Februar 2010)

Also mein erwünschtes Happy Ende wäre folgende Szene gewesen: Arthas erkennt, dass sein Verhalten falsch war, das Böse in ihm wird "gereinigt" , dann kommt jania zu ihm, die beiden versöhnen sich, sie erkennen ,dass sie sich immer noch lieben, heiraten und bekommen viele kleine Kinder^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Schade, das es nicht so ist.


----------



## Korer (6. Februar 2010)

Jeder bekommt was er verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neon1705 (6. Februar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Wenn Arthas tot sein sollte, dann müssten ALLE Geißeldiener verschwinder? Sind sie dies? Nein.



verdammt ich muss mich jetz echt zurückhalten dich jetz nicht derbe zu beleidigen für dein sagen wir es mal formell augedrück "mangel an gehirnmasse die nicht nur dazu da hin deinen hohlraum im kopf zu füllen"

wen du keine ahnung hast dann mach die fresslucke einfach zu

schau dir das video an und du wirst merken wieso nicht jede geißelfigur stirbt

ich bin ja immernoch dafür das man alle dummen menschen auf eine einsame insel treiben sollte -.-


----------



## Samaraner (6. Februar 2010)

Warum sollte man nicht über einen Charakter in WoW unterhalten dürfen? Schließlich hat die Warcraft Lore genauso eine Geschichte wie Bücher oder Filme. Und gerade über Bücher gibt es ganze Foren in denen es nur darum geht, was denn anders hätte passieren können bli und bla und blub. Ich hab das Gefühl hier trifft gerade RP-PvE auf PvP.


----------



## Gnomagia (6. Februar 2010)

Der König ist tot-es lebe der König!


----------



## Tikume (6. Februar 2010)

Kassandra18 schrieb:


> Also mein erwünschtes Happy Ende wäre folgende Szene gewesen: Arthas erkennt, dass sein Verhalten falsch war, das Böse in ihm wird "gereinigt" , dann kommt jania zu ihm, die beiden versöhnen sich, sie erkennen ,dass sie sich immer noch lieben, heiraten und bekommen viele kleine Kinder^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy End um jeden Preis - das hätte das eh schon dünne Geschichtchen noch übler gemacht.


----------



## Arukan (6. Februar 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Warum sollte man nicht über einen Charakter in WoW unterhalten dürfen? Schließlich hat die Warcraft Lore genauso eine Geschichte wie Bücher oder Filme. Und gerade über Bücher gibt es ganze Foren in denen es nur darum geht, was denn anders hätte passieren können bli und bla und blub. Ich hab das Gefühl hier trifft gerade RP-PvE auf PvP.


Der TE hat nach der Meinung gefragt was man Von Arthas' Tod hällt. Ich hab gesagt das ich kein Mitleid für Polygone übrig hab.

In welchem Satz verbietet dir jemand dich über WoW Charaktere unterhalten zu dürfen?

Bitte lest die Beiträge richtig bevor ihr gegen Leute losflamed die nicht eurer Meinung sind.

Danke.


----------



## VallovShatt (6. Februar 2010)

Ich mochte Arthas in Warcraft 3 schon nicht. Ich fand ihn eingebildet und irgendwie so... so trotzig.
Daher ist es mir ganz recht, da er mit dem Wandel, den die Welt durchgemacht hat eh nicht zurechtgekommen wäre. Ich meine damit z.B. dass sich in seinen geliebten Lordaron die Verlassenen niedergelassen und alles umgebaut ham und es neutrale Fraktionen gibt bei denen sich auch Orcs, Trolle und Untote frei bewegen dürfen. Das wär wahrscheinlich n tritt in die Eier für ihn und würde am Ende nur zu albernen Eroberungsversuchen führen.
Dann gäbs bestimmt noch Knatsch weil er vielleicht dann auch gerne König sein würde. Etc.

Ist wahrscheinlich besser für alle wenn er nicht mehr ist.


----------



## Kindgenius (6. Februar 2010)

Schicksal.


----------



## Grimjaw (6. Februar 2010)

> Ist zwar nicht der sinnvollste Beitrag aber irrgentwie bin ich traurig darüber das Arthas nun Tot ist.
> 
> Ich hatte immer gehofft das seine Seele geläutert ist. Gerade das Sterbe Video von ihm macht mir Gänsehaut. Selbst du Schluß Szene ingame mit Tirion Fodring.
> 
> ...



Egal was du nimmst... nimm weniger ;D


----------



## The-Quila (6. Februar 2010)

naja für mich reicht es, dass arthas es im sterben schafft, seinen geist von dem ner'zhuls zu trennen. (für die blinden: das leuchten aus seinen augen verschwindet). ob arthas jezt geläutert ind er weltgeschichte rumgammelt oder einfach stirbt is mir effektiv gesehn egal. außerdem find ichs geil, das hochlord bolvar fordragen (zu deutsch drachenwill -.-), nachdem er mal ein boss ins turmwind war, zwischenzeitlich nur ein questnpc in drachenöde, dann totgeglaubt, einen ordentlichen platz in der wow welt erhalten hat.


----------



## Shac (6. Februar 2010)

Das Arthas am Ende wieder sein gutes Ich hervorbringt dürfte ja klar sein weil Frostmourne zerstört wurde.

Das er nur das beste für sein Volk wollte mag stimmen aber der Hass auf Mal`Ganis und die Geißel hat das Böse in ihm hervorgebracht ansonsten hätte er nicht ohne zu zögern Strathholme niedergemetzelt und seine Männer in den sicheren Tod geführt. Froustmourne hatte dadaurch leichtes Spiel. Aber Bolvar dürfte anders sein. Er hat Arthas widerstanden und sich nie blind dem Hass ergeben wodurch er sogar Friede mit der Horde wollte. Das er nicht mehr zurück in die Welt der Sterblichen kann ist auch klar wenn man alleine sieht wie mit den DKs umgesprungen wird. Außerdem ist er ganz alleine für die Geißel verantwortlich und ohne die verfluchte Klinge sitzt jetzt jemand Gutes an der Spitze. Möge er eines Tages die Bürde abgelegt bekommen weil Bolvars Schicksal nicht gerecht ist wenn man ansieht was er seit WoW-Classic alles mitgemacht hat.
Illidan hatte auch ein ähnliches Schicksal wobei man ihm zugute halten sollte das er auch 10.000 Jahre lang alles versucht hatte um gut zu bleiben und erst am Ende durch(vermutlich) Gul`dans Schädel und der Dämonenmagie ganz wahnsinnig wurde.

Bleibt jetzt nur die Frage welches Ende Kil`Jaeden und Sargeras nehmen weil sie ja ursprünglich selbst zu den guten gehörten. Ebenso Deathwing aka Neltharion der zumindest im Krieg der Ahnen zeigte das da auch noch ein Fünkchen Vernunft steckte.


----------



## Nexus.X (6. Februar 2010)

neon1705 schrieb:


> er sagt aber kein königREICH für immer solltest mal vielleicht etwas genauer hinhören


"At long last, no King rules for ever, my Son!"
Wo hörst du da was von KönigREICH?


----------



## evanmarx (6. Februar 2010)

Muradin hat ihm ja gesagt, er soll die Finger davon lassen... aber nein!!


----------



## Ceiklyon (6. Februar 2010)

Finde auch Schade das Arthas tod ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er wollte ja nur seinem Volk helfen.

Sehr schade. Ich fänds schöner wenn er jetzt noch leben würde. 

*R.I.P Arthas 

Amen*


----------



## Sobe1 (6. Februar 2010)

Tjo Schade, war ne super Heldeneinheit in WC3, hätte jetzt gehofft ihn als Lichking in WC4 zu haben. Evtl kommen ja so HDZ Verschnittte in das Spiel. 

Aber genauso "cool" fand ich Kael mit seinen Blutelfen, TFT war einfach klasse. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, was mit der Geißel wirklich passiert und nicht wie Tirion das im Video da erlebt und seine geschichte, die er der Allianz und Horde erzählen muss. Glaube kaum, dass der Liching im Helm (name vergessen "Nerzhul?) ihn da lange sitzen lässt...

Tja, wieder eine super Figur aus der Story gestrichen.


----------



## NoxActor (6. Februar 2010)

neon1705 schrieb:


> er sagt aber kein königREICH für immer solltest mal vielleicht etwas genauer hinhören



Er sagt: Kein König herrscht für immer.. Du solltest mal lieber genauer hinhören.
Anstelle einen zu verbessern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Noxi


----------



## Deathknight3 (6. Februar 2010)

Ich finds auch schade dass Arthas tot is er war immerhin einer der wichtigsten charaktere in wc


----------



## Rudall (6. Februar 2010)

*lach* die kommentare von postern mit halbgarem lorewissen ist immer amüsant

ja, es ist ein rollenspiel, und ja: es gibt leute die verfolgen die story.

das ende finde ich gar nicht mal schlecht gemacht. "arthas" war nicht mehr zu retten, weswegen mit diese herzanrührende szene mit dem geist seines vaters etwas schleierhaft ist.

dagegen ist der teil mit lord bolvar genial.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Februar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Wenn Arthas tot sein sollte, dann müssten ALLE Geißeldiener verschwinder? Sind sie dies? Nein.



Video angucken es gibt nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh und sie verschwinden nicht sondern würden im BLutrausch fallen und wirklich alles niedermetzeln.

Edit: Ach und niemand meckert wenn jemand heulend ausm kino rennt ist doch das gleiche...


----------



## Hêksa (6. Februar 2010)

ich bin froh das er tot ist schon seit warcraft 3 terrorisiert er uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (6. Februar 2010)

Ich möchte hier einmal klarstellen, für alle die Arthas verteidigen und meinen Frostmourne habe ihn so korumpiert und er wäre ja ein Held gewesen, Arthas war schon vorher böse, geht ganz klar aus der Lore hervor, vom Rachegedanken getrieben hat er sein Volk aufs Spiel gesetzt, wo ist da euer guter Held? Er hat gegen die Überzeugungen der Paladine gehandelt und sich von niederen Instinkten leiten lassen. Was aus ihm nach dem Fund von Frostmourne geschah brauch ich ja nicht zu erleutern.


----------



## Mordon (6. Februar 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich irgendwie ist es scho schade aber trotzdem: ALLES HAT EIN ENDE NUR DIE WURST HAT ZWEI xD


----------



## DiemoX (6. Februar 2010)

Bis auf die Tatsache, dass es ein Spiel ist interessiert mich Arthas recht wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (6. Februar 2010)

DiDi77 schrieb:


> Ja Uther, der coolste Paladin stimmt schon. Aber Arthas kann dierekt ja nichts dafür. Frostmourn war es der ihr verdorben hat, nur weil er sein volk retten wollte.




Er is aber eindringlich davor gewarnt worden Frostmourne aufzunehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (6. Februar 2010)

Und Arthas war schon sehr verdorben bevor er Frostmourne ansich genommen hat. Kein Mitleid mit dem Verräter und Vatermörder.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Februar 2010)

Petu schrieb:


> Er is aber eindringlich davor gewarnt worden Frostmourne aufzunehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jup

Arthas Zitat-Stunde:

"I would glady any bear any curse to save my homeland!"
"Damn the men! Nothing shall prevent me from having my revenge, old friend. Not even you!"

Klingt nicht der Paladinisch(ist das ein Wort :/ ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem <3 Arthas der beste Bösewicht in der Pixelwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (6. Februar 2010)

finde es scheisse das er gestorben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit deathwing machen sie es bestimmt auch so ...
anstatt sich mal was einfallen zu lassen wie : der endboss wird fast besiegt und kurz vor seinem tod ohnmächtig und dann kann man seine seele zum guten bekehren oder sonst was ...
aber alle sterben ... illidan,kil jaeden,arthas ...als nächstes bestimmt deathwing und irgendwann sargeras ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Awakening (6. Februar 2010)

Brisk7373 schrieb:


> finde es scheisse das er gestorben ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kil jaeden ist nicht tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der kommt wieder mitn übernächsten addon  bin ich mir ziemlich sicher


----------



## Reheido (6. Februar 2010)

Arthas hat sein Volk nicht aufs Spiel gesetzt... Er wollte die Tat aus Stratholme rächen (wo er meiner Meinung nach richtg gehandelt hat, dort war nichts! zu retten)

Der Knackpunkt war das Arthas noch sehr jung und daher ein Heißsporn war - wie eigentlich jeder junge Mann. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als er Mal Ganis "tötete" handelt er rein für Lorderon, seine Bewohner und seinem Vater - auch wenn einige Dinge nicht gerade ehrenhaft waren, sowas ist doch völlig normal wenn es um die Existenz eines ganzen Volkes geht. Erst als er mit dem Schwert Monate lang durch Nordend streifte übernahm Ner Zul mehr und mehr seinen Geist.

Im Video ist eindeutig zu sehen wie sehr Arthas von Ner Zul eingenommen wurde. Als der Helm weg war haben wir wieder den Menschen gesehen der die Geißel die ganze Zeit über von Azeroth ferngehalten hat (das bestätigt ja auch Uther in HdR).

Für mich ist der Mensch Arthas als Held gestorben, ich möchte nicht wissen welch Qualen er die ganzen Jahre durchhalten musste weil er versucht hat gegen NerZul anzukämpfen (er sagt ja auch "Vater, ist es vorbei?" damit war bestimmt nicht seine Regenschaft sondern NerZuls Regenschaft gemeint)

Und bitte kommt jetzt nicht wieder mit dem 0815 Arthas Buch wo drinsteht Arthas selbst hat NerZul getötet... Und sein menschliches Ich ebenfalls. Dass das Blödsinn ist hat man schon in Eiskrone gesehen als uns der kleine Matthias Lehner herumführt. Und wie gesagt im Video sah man eindeutig das NerZul noch da war.

Nicht mal KilJeaden bzw die Legion schaffte es NerZulzu unterjochen, wie soll das ein normaler Mensch schaffen?

Aber ich denke wir werden den Namen Arthas noch öfters hören, wer weiß vll muss sein Geist ja auch in Azeroth bleiben? Vll wurde er dazu verdammt durch Nordend zu streifen... Oder man gibt ihm noch die letzte Ehre in Form einer Verbrennung oder ähnliches

Was Bolvar betrifft:

Wenn ich mi das Video so ansehe kommt mir imme wieder der Gedanke das Bolvar nicht mehr er selbst ist. Alleine wie locker er da sitzt als er den Helm am Kopf hat... Außerdem schreit er Tirion ja nach er soll nie mehr zurück kommen? Grund? Vll wurden Bolvar die Qualen von der Folter des Lichkönigs zu viel und er wurde von jmd "erlöst" (denke an kiljeaden oder mal ganis) Aber an "Frieden" würd ich da besser noch nicht denken.. 

Die brennende Legion wollte NerZul ja immer schon loswerden damit sie ihre Pläne weiterführen können. Jedenfalls werden wir Bolvar mit sicherheit noch gegenüberstehen... Spätestens beim letzten Add On wenn's darum geht der Legion den Rest zu geben.


----------



## Malondil (6. Februar 2010)

Ich werde die (englische) Stimme vom Lichking vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arthesan (6. Februar 2010)

Tja, vor Jahren in WC3 mit ihm durch dick und dünn gegangen. Irgendwie hab ich auch gehofft das ers überlebt...naja, war wohl nix. Wenigstens hat er jetzt seine Ruhe.

R.I.P. Arthas. Ich werd dich vermissen altes Haus

Naja, nu können wir uns in Ruhe Deathwing zuwenden. Hoffentlich übernimmt Ner`Zhul irgendwann die Kontrolle über Bolvar, ohne die Geißel wirds langweilig. (Brennende Legion? Alte Götter? Langweilig)


----------



## Droyale (6. Februar 2010)

Wieso ist denn Bolvar so "feurig". Weiss das wer?


----------



## Yinj (6. Februar 2010)

Naja ob ich froh/traurig darüber bin lässt sich schwer sagen denn er ist für mich eine einfache pixel figur die jeden mi wieder da is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber so für mich einer der collsten und gemeinsten Bösen die es gab.


----------



## Yinj (6. Februar 2010)

Droyale schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn Bolvar so "feurig". Weiss das wer?



Schau dir das Vid auf deutsch an dann weisch es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Escander (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hätte es auch gerne gewollt, dass Arthas überlebt, aber es war irgendwie klar, dass es nicht so kommt.
Schade wars auch, dass Jaina nicht im Video auftaucht. Immerhin war sie mit ihm zusammen und sie hat so darum gekämpft zu glauben,dass etwas menschliches in Arthas geblieben ist.
Dennoch bleibt nurnoch zu sagen: R.I.P. Arthas. Wir werden dch vermissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord-of-dwarven (6. Februar 2010)

Durch die Flammen Alextrasas Brut.


----------



## Pudding00 (6. Februar 2010)

Lord-of-dwarven schrieb:


> Ich möchte hier einmal klarstellen, für alle die Arthas verteidigen und meinen Frostmourne habe ihn so korumpiert und er wäre ja ein Held gewesen, Arthas war schon vorher böse, geht ganz klar aus der Lore hervor, vom Rachegedanken getrieben hat er sein Volk aufs Spiel gesetzt, wo ist da euer guter Held? Er hat gegen die Überzeugungen der Paladine gehandelt und sich von niederen Instinkten leiten lassen. Was aus ihm nach dem Fund von Frostmourne geschah brauch ich ja nicht zu erleutern.


Nerzul hat Arthas schon vorher korrumpiert, konnte ihn jedoch nicht all zu viel beeinflussen und hat ihn veranlasst, nach Nordend zu kommen, um Frostmurne zu holen und ihn zu beherrschen... er hätte wohl anders gehandelt, ohne den Einfluss von Nerzul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sordura (6. Februar 2010)

Das problem wäre gewexen , wenn arthas echt überlebt hätte . wäre er nie wieder in ein normales leben zurück gekommen
silvanas hätte ihn getötet oder sogar die bauern von Lordearon von daher


Rip Arthas


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (6. Februar 2010)

Dope - Die MF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die drückens damit relativ präzise aus...


----------



## Kklosti (6. Februar 2010)

Aber was mich ja nachdem ich das Video gesehen hab gewundert hat ist:
Warum haben die Jaina und Sylvanas sooooo derbe in die die Story eingebunden, aber nachher wird nix mehr erwänt wie die Geschichte der beiden weiter geht....
btw. ich weiss ja nicht in wie fern die beiden im Bosskampf mitwirken aber ich hätte mir schon iwie was mit einer der beiden Storys gewünscht


----------



## Noitan (6. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zu Arthas nie den geringsten Bezug gefunden, ich spiele Wow weil es schön bunt ist und ich nicht zu PVP gezwungen bin.
Klar man bekommt in 5 Jahren schon mal mit das da eine Story im Hintergrund ist, aber die ist so konfus, das ich mich damit nie anfreunden konnte.

Arthas bleibt genau wie jeder andere "bedeutende" NPC blass und farblos. Ich habe mehr Bezug zum Trainer für Klasse oder Beruf, das sind 
eher alte Freunde die man immer wieder mal besucht.

Wow funktioniert für mich auch ohne Story im Hintergrund, davon bekommt man eh so wenig mit, das das alles unverständliches Stückwerk bleibt.


----------



## BlizzLord (6. Februar 2010)

Noitan schrieb:


> Ich hab zu Arthas nie den geringsten Bezug gefunden, ich spiele Wow weil es schön bunt ist und ich nicht zu PVP gezwungen bin.
> Klar man bekommt in 5 Jahren schon mal mit das da eine Story im Hintergrund ist, aber die ist so konfus, das ich mich damit nie anfreunden konnte.
> 
> Arthas bleibt genau wie jeder andere "bedeutende" NPC blass und farblos. Ich habe mehr Bezug zum Trainer für Klasse oder Beruf, das sind
> ...



Weil du dich damit nicht richtig befasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll jetzt aber kein Vorwurf sein jeder spielt wie er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NoxActor (6. Februar 2010)

Reheido schrieb:


> Was Bolvar betrifft:
> Wenn ich mi das Video so ansehe kommt mir imme wieder der Gedanke das Bolvar nicht mehr er selbst ist. Alleine wie locker er da sitzt als er den Helm am Kopf hat... Außerdem schreit er Tirion ja nach er soll nie mehr zurück kommen? Grund? Vll wurden Bolvar die Qualen von der Folter des Lichkönigs zu viel und er wurde von jmd "erlöst" (denke an kiljeaden oder mal ganis) Aber an "Frieden" würd ich da besser noch nicht denken..
> Die brennende Legion wollte NerZul ja immer schon loswerden damit sie ihre Pläne weiterführen können. Jedenfalls werden wir Bolvar mit sicherheit noch gegenüberstehen... Spätestens beim letzten Add On wenn's darum geht der Legion den Rest zu geben.





Das vermute ich auch. 
Wieso sollte sonst Tirion keinem davon erzählen was da passiert ist?

Bolvar sagt ja: Sagt ihnen nur das der Lichkönig tot ist und das Bolvar Fordragon mit ihm starb.

Der heckt doch was aus der Schlingel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Noxi


----------



## Erital (6. Februar 2010)

Hmm, also das Arthas gestorben ist kümmert mich herzlich wenig, ich fand den Guten eher weniger charismatisch...

Welcher Tod mich jedoch verdammt aufgeregt und mir vor allem die WoW ein wenig versaut hat, war als es möglich wurde Papa Illidan zu töten... ich meine, Hallo?!... die definitiv coolste Sau der Welt... von Warcraft.
Naja, eines Tages werde ich an seine Stelle treten und mich dann für alles rächen, was diese Töffel ihm angetan haben!

...Und dann ist nichts mehr mit "freeloot-haha-wir-ziehen-dir-deine-Waffen-ab!"
Das einzige "free" wird dann noch sein, dass man sich die Art des Todes aussuchen darf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich dann fertig bin mach ich auch so nen bescheuerten Werbespot in dem ich am Ende sage: "Wann stirbst du?"

Hehe, oh ja fein, da freu ich mich drauf... *sich in seine Deckenburg zurückzieh und in Fötenstellung auf das Ende der Welt wart*


----------



## Holoas (6. Februar 2010)

^Gandalf^ schrieb:


> bei manchen pappköppen fragt man sich wirklich, warum sie wow spielen??? da stirbt eine art meilenstein, und sie labern was von pixeln... solche rüben werden wohl nie das prinzip eines rollenspiels kapieren -.-



Das sind die Leute, die morgens nach dem Aufstehen schon in ihrem kleinen Hirn denken, AHH HEUT GIBTS WIEDA ÄÄÄPIXXX !!!!!! 
Oder die für die ICC nichtmal irgendwas Storymäßiges bedeutet sondern auch wieder nur denken, YEAHH DADRIN GIBTS ÄÄÄÄÄPPIIIGGGGGSSSSSS!!!


----------



## biemi (7. Februar 2010)

Kenne die Story nicht gut, habe Arthas immer mit Dk´s verglichen und trauere seinen Tod darum nicht nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (7. Februar 2010)

Pudding00 schrieb:


> Nerzul hat Arthas schon vorher korrumpiert, konnte ihn jedoch nicht all zu viel beeinflussen und hat ihn veranlasst, nach Nordend zu kommen, um Frostmurne zu holen und ihn zu beherrschen... er hätte wohl anders gehandelt, ohne den Einfluss von Nerzul
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz so einfach ist das nicht.

Ich weiß jez net wer Mal'Ganis im Endeffekt angeführt hat. Ob Ner'zhul oder jmd der brennenden legion, is eig aber auch egal.
Da Arthas Rachegedanken ihm Gegenüber hegte, hat er ihn verfolt bis nach Nordend.

Weil er nicht daran gedacht hat, dass er ihn besiegen könnte bzw die Chancen nicht sooo groß sein würden hat Ner'zhul diese Gedanken ausgenutzt und ihm Forstmourne als "Erlösendes Werkzeug" zur Hilfe gegegen. Er solle Imense Macht bekommen. Da nach einiger Zeit Ner'zhul durch das "herausbrechen" von Frostmourne aus dem Frozen Throne allmählich seine Macht, durch den dadurch entstandenen Spalt, verlor hat er Arthas gesagt, weil dieser, da er mit Frostmourne verbunden war, auch Kraft verlor, dass er zum Frozen Throne kommen solle um seine Macht wieder zu erlangen. 

Also hat Ner'zhul sich eigentlich nur Arthas Rachegedanken zu Nutze gemacht um ihm Frostmourne als Erlöser zu geben. Dadurch erst konnte er ihn wirklich korrumpieren.


----------



## Nania (7. Februar 2010)

Selbstverständlich wurde Arthas von einem Rachegedanken getrieben, aber ich glaube, nicht nur davon. 

Schließlich bleibt auch noch die Frage, die ich in meinem ersten Post hier schon gestellt hatte (wenn auch indirekt): Was wäre geschehen, wenn Arthas NICHT so gehandelt hätte? Vielleicht wäre alles nur noch schlimmer geworden. 
Natürlich hat Ner'Zul die Chance ergriffen, die sich ihm bot, alles andere wäre von seiner Position aus sinnlos gewesen. Zudem stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, ob Arthas eine ernsthafte, andere Chance des Sieges über Mal'Ganis gehabt hätte, ohne Frostgram. 

Ich würde zudem demjenigen zustimmen, der Arthas als "Heißsporn" bezeichnet hat, ebenfalls demjenigen, der sagte, er wäre stur. Das ist richtig, dass sind vollkommen treffende Charakterbeschreibungen, die aber einen Charakter nicht perse "böse" werden lassen. Nach den Ereignissen in Stratholme war Arthas zu dem noch von einem Wunsch bewegt und der war nicht, sich selbst, sondern sein Volk zu rächen, was erstmal in der erzählten Welt von WoW nichts schlimmes ist. 
Demnach würde ich dazu tendieren, Arthas als "leichte Beute", nicht aber von vornherein "bösen Charakter" zu beschreiben.


----------



## Reheido (7. Februar 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich wurde Arthas von einem Rachegedanken getrieben, aber ich glaube, nicht nur davon.
> 
> Schließlich bleibt auch noch die Frage, die ich in meinem ersten Post hier schon gestellt hatte (wenn auch indirekt): Was wäre geschehen, wenn Arthas NICHT so gehandelt hätte? Vielleicht wäre alles nur noch schlimmer geworden.
> Natürlich hat Ner'Zul die Chance ergriffen, die sich ihm bot, alles andere wäre von seiner Position aus sinnlos gewesen. Zudem stellt sich natürlich auch die Frage, ob Arthas eine ernsthafte, andere Chance des Sieges über Mal'Ganis gehabt hätte, ohne Frostgram.
> ...



meine Rede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arthas handelte für sein Volk und ich denke JEDER hätte gleich gehandelt.

Ach und wenn ich mich nicht irre hat Muradin ihm den Tipp mit dem Schwert gegeben. Arthas sah das aus Verzweiflung als die letzte und einzige Möglichkeit alles gerade zu biegen.

Mal Ganis war der brennenden Legion untergeordnet, er wusste nur nicht das Ner Zul seine eigenen Pläne hat.


----------



## Shac (7. Februar 2010)

Reheido schrieb:


> Arthas hat sein Volk nicht aufs Spiel gesetzt... Er wollte die Tat aus Stratholme rächen (wo er meiner Meinung nach richtg gehandelt hat, dort war nichts! zu retten)
> 
> Der Knackpunkt war das Arthas noch sehr jung und daher ein Heißsporn war - wie eigentlich jeder junge Mann. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als er Mal Ganis "tötete" handelt er rein für Lorderon, seine Bewohner und seinem Vater - auch wenn einige Dinge nicht gerade ehrenhaft waren, sowas ist doch völlig normal wenn es um die Existenz eines ganzen Volkes geht. Erst als er mit dem Schwert Monate lang durch Nordend streifte übernahm Ner Zul mehr und mehr seinen Geist.
> 
> ...



Ner`zhul ist halt einer der nichts mehr ausser der Macht juckt. Im übrigen steht auch in den Büchern das er um Gnade gefleht hat als er in Kil`Jaedens Gefangenschaft war und wenn Ner`zhul was plante war es Rache. Im übrigen war es Frostmourne der die Seele Arthas geschluckt hatte und dieses wurde am Ende zerstört. Im übrigen war es die Legion die den Lichkönig erschaffen hat. Erst als klar wurde das Ner`zhul den Aufstand probte hat die Legion Maßnahmen in die Wege geleitet um ihn loszuwerden.
Das Gute in Arthas gab es noch aber wie Uther sagte war es nur noch ein dahinschwindender Hall.

Bolvar wurde durch uns erlöst als wir den Lichkönig schlugen. Er sagte ja auch das sein Schicksal besiegelt ist durch das Drachenfeuer und er diese letzte Aufgabe übernimmt.


----------



## Reheido (7. Februar 2010)

Uther schätzt doch selber nur die Lage ein, genaues kann er selber nicht sagen. Wenn Frostmourne Arthas Seele verschluckt hätte dann hätten Terenas und Uther doch sicher Kontakt mit ihm aufbauen können? 

Arthas war ein Sklave in seinem eigenen Körper der verzweifelt versuchte wieder frei zu kommen. Sonst hätte er die Geißel garnicht zurückhalten können.

Was du über die Legion schreibst ist richtig, erst als Ner Zul Arthas den Befehl gab Mal Ganis zu töten hatte er zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe. Arthas gehörte danach ganz ihm weil er der Meinung war nur das Schwert alleine hat ihm den Sieg gebracht und Ner Zul hatte sich damit auch noch vom Aufpasser der Legion entledigt.

Bei Bolvars "heldenhafter Tat" würde ich trotzdem besser aufpassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob das wirklich nur reine Gedanken hatte...

Wasist eigentlich nun mit Mal Ganis? Er wollte den Lich König ja auch ausschalten, aber in ICC sieht man ihn kein einziges mal?


----------



## Nania (7. Februar 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, tötet man ihn bereits in Warcraft III, sicher bin ich mir da aber nicht meht, ist schon was her


----------



## Reheido (7. Februar 2010)

Ne bei den quests in eiskrone taucht er wieder auf als Anführer des scharlachroten Kreuzzuges.


----------



## Escander (7. Februar 2010)

NoxActor schrieb:


> Das vermute ich auch.
> Wieso sollte sonst Tirion keinem davon erzählen was da passiert ist?
> 
> Bolvar sagt ja: Sagt ihnen nur das der Lichkönig tot ist und das Bolvar Fordragon mit ihm starb.
> ...




Naja stell dir mal vor jeder wüsste, dass Bolvar der neue Lich König ist.
Da würde es doch machtgierige Leute ranziehen, die dann den Helm stehlen, oder Frostmourne neu zusammenfügen würden. Also sagt man, dass der Lichkönig und Bolvar tot sind, damit keiner auf die Idee kommt da oben hinzugehen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich denke da kommt noch was. Ich meine die ganze Lich König Geschichte kann doch net einfach so beendet sein, indem man den Helm draufsetzt und fertig.


----------



## 64K (7. Februar 2010)

Das hat jetzt sicher nix mit der WoW Lore zu tun; aber ich bin froh dass Arthas Tod ist.
Ich mag diese ganzen Game Happy Ends nicht, oh er wurde befreit ist nun geläutert und im Grunde ein ganz lieber, der nur spielen will.
Da find ich seinen Tod doch besser.

Außerdem fühlt man sich dann besser wenn man ihn "erlegt" hatte anstatt wenn man ihn nur befreit hatte.
In Ulduar befreit man ja die Wächter und das hatte net so wirklich spaß gemacht. Ich will töten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sgt.Pepper (7. Februar 2010)

it´s only a game and not the real life


----------



## Deathclaws09 (7. Februar 2010)

um die fragen mit mal ganis und nerzhul entgültig zu klären kann ich 2 bücher empfehlen die sicherlich bei amazon oder sogar im buffed shop erhätlich sind:

nerzhul is ganz interessant seine story ist in einem buch zu wc zu finden welches
*
Jenseits des Dunklen Portals

*heisst . Hieraus ergibt sich auch die Verbindung von Mal Ganis zur Geißel , welche von der brennenden legion ausgeht.

arthas und die Geißel mit Mal Ganis findet man im WoW buch :

*Arthas , der Aufstieg des Lichkönigs *

ebenfalls sehr interessant falls man mehr zu der story wissen will


Zu Bolvar Fordragon hilft folgender Trailer :

Wrathgate und Bolvar

hier sieht man wer er ist (der Allianz General da gleich am Anfang)

und wie es zu den Verbrennungen kommt


Falls jemand noch fragen zur warcraft / wow geschichte hat sollte er die bücher lesen oder einfach mich fragen ich helf da gerne hab fast alles gelesen


----------



## Königmarcus (7. Februar 2010)

Finds auch schade das er nun tot ist. Ich hatte mir gewünscht das er irgendwie "geläutert" wird und dadurch aus dem Griff des Lichkönigs entzogen wird.. 

Ruhe in Frieden, lieblings WC-Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karakaya (7. Februar 2010)

Soll ich euch mal etwas verraten?? Psssst Arthas ist garnicht gestorben!! Er wird jede Woche Mittwochs von Blizzard mit einem Brezz wiederbelebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kiLlzOnE92 (7. Februar 2010)

Schade dass Arthas tot ist.
Das Ende war ganz gut gemacht - aber iwie hätte ich mir die ganze Sache noch ein klein wenig epischer gewünscht. Ich meine da sind so viele, die mit Arthas zu tun hatten und ruhig noch einen Auftritt hätten haben können - Jaina, Sylvanas, Muradin, vlt auch der Geist von Uther?...


----------



## Zylenia (7. Februar 2010)

Ja,das finde ich auch komisch wo ist Sylvanas?
Sie wollte Rache! Rache für ihr Volk und das Leid was ihr angetan wurde.
Wo ist Jaina?
Die ja mal angebandelt hatte mit Arthas ,aber doch etwas verknallt war in Thrall.^^
Wo sind die Verlassenen?
Deren bestreben schon immer die Vernichtung der Geißel war und Arthas gephält in Unterstadt haben wollten.
Oder als Versuchskanninchen für ihre Apotheker.  =)
Wo ist die schwarze Klinge,die sich rächen wollten weil Arthas sie nur benutzt hat?
Hochlord Darion Mograine,hat Rache geschworen und sich abgewandt von Arthas an der Kapelle des Lichts. ( Todesritter Questreihe )

Nun wird eine Legende der WoW Geschichte ,von 5 mickrigen Helden einfach so getötet.
Den Lich King ,der tausende Untote auferstehen lassen konnte ,eine riesige Armee hat,die über keine Nachschub Probleme klagen konnte.


----------



## Mace (7. Februar 2010)

in diesem Video wird der letzte frieden von arthas gezeigt...fands ganz schön anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTYyE_i1uJc


----------



## Reheido (7. Februar 2010)

Sylvanas hat nach HdR wohl gnug gehabt. Da hatte sie ja schon Glück das sie nicht drauf ging. was jaina betifft kann ich nicht mitreden, weiß nicht was in der HdR Version der allies passiert. Greift Arthas Jaina dort an?

Achtung Spoiler:

Die Helden - also wir - besiegen Arthas nicht. Arthas bringt den ganzen Raid um und verrät das alles zu seinem plan gehörte und nur die besten Helden Azeroths haben wollte um sie zu seinen obersten Dienern zu machen. Tirion befreit sich aber aus seinem eisgefängnis und zerstört Frostmourne. Danach wirbeln die Seelen aus Frostmourne Arthas in die Luft und Tirion belebt alle wieder. Somit haben die Spieler leichtes Spiel den Lich König zu besiegen.

Naja im Prinzip killen wir ihn ^^ aber eigentlich wären wir alle tot, den sieg verdanken wir nur Tirion und die verlorenen Seelen aus Frostmourne

glaube nach wie vor das Jaina ihren persönlichen Abschied von ihrem Arthas bekommt. Mir war sein Ende zu kurz für dass das wir so eine Persönlichkeit das letzte mal sehen sollten.


----------



## XBroganX (7. Februar 2010)

WoW is für mich mit Arthas gestorben... bzw mit diesem mehr als unwürdigem Ende. Arthas hat was besseres verdient als son jämmerlich das Zeitliche zu segnen. Naja er hätte ruhig so sterben können... aber vllt vorher nochmal wirklich den guten Arthas zeigen können, indem er sich opfert z.b. da hätte man soviel schöneres machen können... naja es is wie es ist. mit Arthas ist mein Lieblings Warcraft Charakter gestorben. Erstmal bis Cataclysm Schluss mit WoW und ob ich dann wieder anfang is auch sehr fraglich :/


----------



## Overskilled (7. Februar 2010)

wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich die ganze wotlk story i-wie net gefunzt....
also isses mir wayne ob der jz tot is oder net .....
*ehrlichkeit aus*
aber i-wie fand ich arthas schon cool mit seinem hammer geilen schwert und seinem eq finds bissl schade ;(


----------



## Thönges (7. Februar 2010)

DiDi77 schrieb:


> Frostmourn war es der ihr verdorben hat, nur weil er sein volk retten wollte.


Nicht jeder Fantasyheld unterwirft seinen Geist bei passender Gelegenheit einer verderbten Klinge. Siehe Elric von Melniboné.


----------



## Acid_1 (7. Februar 2010)

Arthas ist tot, WotLK ist zuende, Deathwing kommt, alles ist tutti.
Geiles Ende, gibts nichts zu meckern dran.

Arthas hats verdient zu sterben, nicht geläutert zu werden.

Just my 2 cents.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiDi77 (7. Februar 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist deine (und leider viele andere auch) Ausdrucksweise unter aller Würde. Man kann sich äußern ohne etwas in den Dreck zu ziehn.
> 
> In deinen Worten:
> Lesen ist einfach,
> ...



Danke so ungefähr wollte ich es auch schreiben. Es gibt echt Leute die dieses Spiel nur für Gegenstände spielen. 

Woll eher haben die Leute die WoW nur für Gegenstände spielen einen Realitätsverlust, den World of Warcraft ist eigentlich dafür da um in die Fußstapfen zu treten und die Geschichte vor zu führen. Ich für meinen Teil bin ein sehr interessierter Anhänger der Warcraft Geschichte und finde sie sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (7. Februar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Arthas ist tot, WotLK ist zuende, Deathwing kommt, alles ist tutti.
> Geiles Ende, gibts nichts zu meckern dran.
> 
> Arthas hats verdient zu sterben, nicht geläutert zu werden.
> ...



Er ist im Sterben geläutert worden - häufiges Motiv, aber immer wieder schön.


----------



## Chillers (8. Februar 2010)

Acid_1 schrieb:


> Arthas ist tot, WotLK ist zuende, Deathwing kommt, alles ist tutti.
> Geiles Ende, gibts nichts zu meckern dran.
> 
> Arthas hats verdient zu sterben, nicht geläutert zu werden.
> ...



Ich mochte Arthas auch nie. Daher könnte ich einem Ende alá Hollywood nichts abgewinnen.
Und Jaina liebte eh´immer schon Thrall, leider war der ein Grüner und hatte nicht den Königstitel und weniger G bei sich.

Go, Jaina, go. Follow your destiny. Oder wie Douglas (zeitgenössischer Philosoph) anmerken würde: *Let him in and find out.*


----------



## Nania (8. Februar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich mochte Arthas auch nie. Daher könnte ich einem Ende alá Hollywood nichts abgewinnen.
> Und Jaina liebte eh´immer schon Thrall, leider war der ein Grüner und hatte nicht den Königstitel und weniger G bei sich.
> 
> Go, Jaina, go. Follow your destiny. Oder wie Douglas (zeitgenössischer Philosoph) anmerken würde: *Let him in and find out.*



Gruselige Vorstellung.


----------



## Chillers (8. Februar 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Gruselige Vorstellung.



Aber das packt doch alle. Mehr emotions, pls. Probieren geht vor studieren. ICH bin ja nicht JAINA.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tomtom79 (8. Februar 2010)

ich bin begeistert mal kein need epic nerf pls beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo2000 (8. Februar 2010)

Durch seinen Tod ist er mächtiger geworden als man sich im entfernten vorstellen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (8. Februar 2010)

jkalius schrieb:


> Ich weiss wie du dich fühls tic hhatte mal einen Goldfisch man ich liebet diesen fisch und eiens tages war er tod das war...
> 
> 
> 
> jetzt mal ehrlich story technisch ganz gut gemacht hübscher trailer und mit seinem nachfolger(name entfallen) imemrnoch etwas neugier offen aber man hätte arthas ruhig wieder der alter werden lassen aber blizz weis schon was sie machen



Jaja, blos niemanden sterben lassen in WoW, das verkraften die Spieler doch nicht!

Und mal ehrlich an alle die sagen, dass Arthas als Mensch gut war. Er hatte auch damals schon böse Dinge getan, auch als er Frostmourne noch nicht hatte. Ich erinnere an die Szene in wc3 wo man die Schiffe in Northrend niederbrennen und die Schuld den angeheuerten Söldnern in die Schuhe schieben soll. Oder Stratholme, was ja auch nur eine List von Mal'ganis war und Arthas ist blind darauf reingefallen. Er war ein Fanatiker, mehr nicht.


----------



## Reheido (8. Februar 2010)

Um das geht es ja gerade hier bei diesem Thema... Warum führt es IMMER zum Tod? Gibts denn keine anderen, alternative Möglichkeiten? Wo hätte es besser gepasst was alternatives zu finden als bei Arthas? Der Lich König kann ja gerne abkratzen aber wir diskutieren hier über den Menschen.

Wenn du den Threat hier genau gelesen hättest würdest du wissen das 90% sich über die Lore unterhalten und nicht Arthas nachheulen. Gibt nicht viele Threats in diesem Forum wo man sagen kann das die Qualität so hoch ist wie hier (was die Lore betrifft)


----------



## NurNeEule (8. Februar 2010)

Mich stört an Arthas Tod nur das ich ihn wohl erst in einem 85er retro run erleben werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luilu (8. Februar 2010)

Ich fand, Blizzard hat ihm ein würdiges und schönes Ende verpasst - No kings rule forever my son...


----------



## Nania (8. Februar 2010)

D3rR0fl3r schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich an alle die sagen, dass Arthas als Mensch gut war. Er hatte auch damals schon böse Dinge getan, auch als er Frostmourne noch nicht hatte. Ich erinnere an die Szene in wc3 wo man die Schiffe in Northrend niederbrennen und die Schuld den angeheuerten Söldnern in die Schuhe schieben soll. Oder Stratholme, was ja auch nur eine List von Mal'ganis war und Arthas ist blind darauf reingefallen. Er war ein Fanatiker, mehr nicht.



Da kann man jetzt wieder fragen: Wie hättest du gehandelt? 
Als Arthas in Stratholme ankam, hatte er, ob Falle oder nicht, keine Wahl mehr. Hätte er nicht gehandelt, hätte Mal'Ganis eben lachend weiter gemacht, so lange, bis die Menschen hätten reagiere müssen. Und wie der Krieg dann ausgesehen hätte, dass will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. 

Natürlich hast du bei den Schiffen recht, aber auch hier stelllt sich die Frage: Was hätte er sonst tun sollen? Er wollte, wie viele (auch ich) hier schon gesagt haben, nicht persönliche Rache üben, sondern Rache für sein Volk und für die Menschen in Stratholme (die wir übrigens in den Höhlen der Zeit jetzt auch umgebracht haben, damit der Zeitfluss stabil bleibt. Was wäre geschehen, wenn wir das nicht getan hätten (Lore technisch, meine ich)) die Mal'Ganis erst zum Opfer fielen? 
Natürlich war das alles ein großer Plan, aber hätte ich beim Spielen nicht gewusst, wie die ganze Sache um Arthas endet, dann hätte ich ihn nicht als "böse" betrachtet. 

Und warum er ein Fanatiker sein soll, dass muss du mir mal erklären.


----------



## Reheido (8. Februar 2010)

Für mich stellt sich noch immer die Frage ob noch ein Patch vor Cataclysm kommt. Wenn dem so ist werden wir sicher noch das endgültige Ende dieser Story sehen. In einem Interview hat Blizz ja was extrem episches für das Ende von Arthas versprochen. Das kann ja wohl nicht der Endkampf und das Video gewesen sein? Ich mein episch war es ja irgendwie... Aber eigentlich nur durch Bolvars "Opfer" für Azeroth... Für das Ende einer Ära (wie es Blizz ja auch selbst bezeichnet) war's aber bei weitem zu wenig.


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (8. Februar 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Da kann man jetzt wieder fragen: Wie hättest du gehandelt?
> Als Arthas in Stratholme ankam, hatte er, ob Falle oder nicht, keine Wahl mehr. Hätte er nicht gehandelt, hätte Mal'Ganis eben lachend weiter gemacht, so lange, bis die Menschen hätten reagiere müssen. Und wie der Krieg dann ausgesehen hätte, dass will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Natürlich hast du bei den Schiffen recht, aber auch hier stelllt sich die Frage: Was hätte er sonst tun sollen? Er wollte, wie viele (auch ich) hier schon gesagt haben, nicht persönliche Rache üben, sondern Rache für sein Volk und für die Menschen in Stratholme (die wir übrigens in den Höhlen der Zeit jetzt auch umgebracht haben, damit der Zeitfluss stabil bleibt. Was wäre geschehen, wenn wir das nicht getan hätten (Lore technisch, meine ich)) die Mal'Ganis erst zum Opfer fielen?
> ...



Natürlich hast du auch recht, Arthas war in einer verzwickten Lage, aber hätte er in manchen Situationen nicht auch anders handeln können? Stratholme hätte unter Quarantäne gestellt werden können, die Schuld für die versenkten Schiffe hätte er der Geißel in die Schuhe schieben können.
Warum er ein Fanatiker war? Am Ende waren ihm doch alle Mittel recht um sein Ziel, Mal'ganis zu töten, erreichen zu können. Trotz des Wissens, dass Frostmourne seine Seele verzehren würde, nahm er die Klinge an sich und reagierte auf den Tot von Muradin auch relativ gelassen. (Bzw. seinen Scheintot, dass Muradin nur einen Gedächtnisverlust hatte erfährt man ja nur durch eine Quest in den Sturmgipfeln.) Sein Handeln war durchaus nachzuvollziehen, aber gut finden muss man es dabei trotzdem nicht.

Trotzdem möchte ich mich entschuldigen, ich hatte als ich gepostet hatte übersehen, das der Thread schon 7 Seiten lang war und deshalb natürlich nicht mitbekommen in welche Richtung sich die Diskussion geschoben hat.


----------



## Annovella (8. Februar 2010)

Da es nur ein Pixel ist, trauer ich ihm eher nicht nach.


----------



## Mr.62 (8. Februar 2010)

also ich find es dumm das arthas gestorben ist der war mein lieblingswow char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mal das buch durchgelesen über arthas mir hat es seeehr gefallen^^
er hatte ja keine andere wahl entweder stirbt er durch mal ganis und die geißel oder holt sich frostmourne und tötet ihn^^
hätte er jetzt stratholme nicht gereinigt würde die geißel dann die ganzen menschen aus lordaeron so oder so umbringen


----------



## Allystix (8. Februar 2010)

Ich finde es schade. Aber immerhin hat er bevor er gestorben ist gemerkt, das auch etwas gutes in ihm steckt. Oh, und an die, die denken, das der Tod von Pixelfiguren nicht traurig ist: Wenn im Film jemand stirbt und ihr weinen müsst dann IST DAS AUCH NICHT ECHT!

Mfg Allystix

PS: Ja er wahr sowohl mein Lieblingbösewicht und Held zugleich!


----------



## Mikolomeus (8. Februar 2010)

oh ja R.I.P. Arthas!

ich wünsch dir alles gute in der Hölle mit diesem Lied: http://tinyurl.com/myasnn





LG


----------



## Pennsylvania (8. Februar 2010)

Also für mich war Arthas als Endboss kaum zu toppen.
Die Endsequenz war auch ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin mal auf Deathwing gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reheido (8. Februar 2010)

Naja straholme unter Quarantäne zu stellen hätte nichts gebracht, das hat er gewusst weil er vorher schon gesehen hat wie schnell das geht das die Menschen sterben und zu untote werden. (weiß leider nicht mehr wie die Stadt hieß, glaube andorhal?)

Das mit den Schiffen wäre ne Möglichkeit gewesen aber die Söldner haben sich ja gerade zu aufgedrängt.

Arthas dachte wohl er könne dem Schwert sicher wiederstehen, welcher Fluch darauf lastet wusste ja keiner. Da Muradin ja vermeintlich getötet wurde als er das Schwert an sich nahm könnte es auch sein das er dachte der Fluch besteht darin das alle Nahestehenden von ihm sterben? (nur beispiel)

Man darf nicht die Situation vergessen, es ging nicht nur um Leben und Tod eines Volkes sondern um Zeit. Die Entscheidungen die zu treffen waren hatten keine Zeit lange überdach t zu werden da sich die Geißel rasend schnell vermehrte.

Junger Prinz + zu viele Entscheidungen + ein ganzes Volk auf dem Spiel + Wo man hinsieht nur lebende tote = Hoffnungslose Überforderung


----------



## Noxiel (8. Februar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt


----------



## madmurdock (8. Februar 2010)

Mal ne Frage. Hatte Arthas Frostmourne schon vor oder erst nach der "Strat Säuberung"?


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (8. Februar 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Hatte Arthas Frostmourne schon vor oder erst nach der "Strat Säuberung"?



Danach, nach Stratholme ist er Mal'ganis nach Northrend gefolgt, wo er Muradin Bronzebart traff welcher ihm überhaupt erst von dem Schwert berichtet hat.


----------



## Bloodsaber (8. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mochte Uther the Lightbriner vielmehr... Arthas soll in der Hölle verrecken dreckiger Verräter Bastard >: (



sign alter, SIGN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wär der sack wieder gut geworden, hätte ihn doch sowieso niemand mehr vertraut oder sonst was...
er wollte alles lebende ausrotten, also waren sollte sie ihn zurückhaben.

und nein, er wa nich bzw teilweise nur besessen.
er wa, bevor er Frostmourne ergriffen hat schön böse und machtbesessen.. --> siehe Stratholme "wir müssen die stadt "säubern"." spast alter !
nich so wie bronzebart (kA wie der mit vornamen hieß, halt der 3. der bronzebartbrüder) der ja das schwert mit ihm zusammen fand und ihn hindern wollte es zu nehmen.

ich bin froh das er tot is, andererseits auch weil ich hordler bin und allys hasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (vote 4 horde-oberbösewicht)
ich blick ihn die zukunft und hoffe das mehr sone geilen ideen von blizz kommen!
bin mal gespannt was mit dem neuen Lichkönig passiert... die seele von nar'zul lebt ja noch und vllt wird er versuchen seinen neuen körper auch zu übernehemn.

peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reheido (8. Februar 2010)

Bloodsaber schrieb:


> sign alter, SIGN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Fail - Siehe alles was bisher geschrieben wurde

Der Bronzebart hieß Muradin, und der eigentliche Lichkönig heißt nicht Nar'Zul sondern Ner'Zul. Was macht dich denn so sicher das Ner'Zul noch lebt? Ich meine man sieht zwar das der Helm bei Bolvar irgendwas auslöst aber ich seh da eigentlich kein Anzeichen das auf Ner'Zul hinweisen würde?

Hat jemand noch im Kopf was Mal Ganis sagt als er bei der letzten Quest in Eiskrone abhaut?


----------



## Reflox (8. Februar 2010)

Arthas war zwar einer meiner Lieblinge, mochte Kel'Thuzad aber mehr!^^
Arthas... möge deine Seele ewig weiterleben, aufdass du noch mehr Pein über diese Welt bringen wirst! Die Lebenden haben es nicht verdient, so hochnäsig sie sind!

Was ich zum Tod meine:
Kein König herrscht für immer mein Sohn!


----------



## Bloodsaber (8. Februar 2010)

Reheido schrieb:


> Fail - Siehe alles was bisher geschrieben wurde
> 
> Der Bronzebart hieß Muradin, und der eigentliche Lichkönig heißt nicht Nar'Zul sondern Ner'Zul. Was macht dich denn so sicher das Ner'Zul noch lebt? Ich meine man sieht zwar das der Helm bei Bolvar irgendwas auslöst aber ich seh da eigentlich kein Anzeichen das auf Ner'Zul hinweisen würde?
> 
> Hat jemand noch im Kopf was Mal Ganis sagt als er bei der letzten Quest in Eiskrone abhaut?



ähm ok .. lies mal die wow geschichte --> die macht des lichkönigs kommt vom ursprünglichen lichkönig --> ner'zul (wäre er tot, würde es auch keine Lichkönig-macht mehr geben )
der kann nicht getötet werden weil er nur eine seele is ...
er brauch aber ein wirt (körper) um seine volle macht zu nutzen --> daher erst arthas 
und jez bolvar , bolvar dagegen nutzt diese kraft aus die ihm ner'zul gibt um die geißel zu kontrollieren, damit sie nich amok durch arzeroth läuft

ich sag nich das ner'zul ihn kontrolliert... aber es kann passieren das er wieder die kontrolle übernimmt bzw bolvar überedet für ihn zu kämpfen wie bei arthas schon

also nix mit fail


peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reheido (9. Februar 2010)

Kenne die Geschichte, allerdings war der erste Satz "Jetzt sind wir eins!" als Arthas den Helm aufsetzte.

Wie er stirbt sieht man noch das seine Augen blau leuchten - ein Anzeichen das Ner'Zul mit Arthas verbunden ist - danach verschwindet das leuchten langsam und Arthas ist er selbst. Lässt die Schlussfolgerung zu das Ner'Zul in diesem Moment stirbt/ vernichtet wurde. Deshalb heißt es ja BOLVAR ist der neue Lich König und nicht Ner'Zul UND Bolvar. Das zeigt auch die Szene als Bolvars Augen Feuer fangen als er den Helm aufsetzt. Mit Ner'Zuls Geist müssten die Augen doch blau leuchten?

Denke eher das der Helm dazu dient die Geißel zu lenken, würde der Helm keinen Besitzer haben dann wäre die Geißel außer Kontrolle. Das war vor Arthas nicht der Fall weil? Genau Ner'Zul hatte die Kontrolle, jetzt ist er tot also braucht der Helm einen Besitzer.


----------



## Lenny94 (9. Februar 2010)

Vielleicht war der Helm nur Symbolisch aufgesetzt?
Aber wie wir ja inzwischen ganz sicher wissen, ist das dass die Geißel ohne König ganz Azeroth und dann vielleicht auch die Scherbenwelt zerstören würde.
Wobei das mit der Scherbenwelt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stimme aber zu das Arthas absolute überfordert war mit den Ganzen Entscheidungen, die er Treffen musste.
Trotzdem:
Lang Lebe der Argentumkreuzzug!


----------



## dragon1 (9. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mochte Uther the Lightbriner vielmehr... Arthas soll in der Hölle verrecken dreckiger Verräter Bastard >: (



qft


----------



## Shedex (9. Februar 2010)

hey liebe leute wollte ma von euch wissen da ja man nun arthas killen kann, ob es bist cata neue bösse kommen? 



mfg: ich!


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

nein, als nächste wird die neue erweiterung kommen.

Jetzt ist erstmal schluss


----------



## Reheido (9. Februar 2010)

Interessant finde ich das viele auf die Entscheidungen rumtrampeln aber keine beschwert sich über Terenas ^^

Medivh hat Terenas und den Rat von Lorderon gewarnt und ihnen geraten nach Kalimdor zu reisen damit das schlimmste verhindert werden kann. Wie haben sie reagiert? Überhaupt nicht, also wer hat sich die Suppe gekocht? Terenas hat also die wichtigste Entscheidung hochnäsig und viel zu schnell getroffen. Da war Thrall um einiges intelligenter,... Naja er ist ja auch nicht umsonst der beste momentan aktive Anführer ^^


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (9. Februar 2010)

arthas ist nicht tot... er wird jede woche einmal sterben hahahaha
ich freue mich seit ende von the frozen throne darauf ihn endlich schnetzeln zu dürfen... ich kann garnicht oft genug sehen wie er stirbt^^

aber grosses blabla meinerseits.... erstmal blutkönigin/professor und drachenflügel im 25er clearen^^.... hoffe übernächste id liegt arthas ^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (9. Februar 2010)

vieleicht die trolle


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2010)

Sicher, dass nach Arthas kein kleiner Content Patch kommt?
Wieviel Zeit vergeht noch bis zum Addon, ein halbes Jahr vielleicht? Ein halbes Jahr ist eine verdammt lange zeit mit nur einem einzigen Endgame-Raid. Bei uns fällt heute abend Valithria, vermutlich auch noch Sindragosa. Bis Arthas fällt wird auch nicht mehr viel Zeit vergehen, und ab dann Hardmodes. Aber 5 Monate lang?

Ich denke da kommt noch was.


----------



## Darknight281 (9. Februar 2010)

lass dich überraschen =)
bei bc dachte man auch das illidan der "endboss" wär aber dann kam ja nochmal kurz vor ende sunwell


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2010)

Und genau das meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich würde das eben nicht von vornherein ausschließen.


----------



## b1ubb (9. Februar 2010)

Wenn Sie jetzt mehr Zeit den Spielern geben, dann würden vielleicht einige mehr den endcontent durch haben


----------



## Lil-Mike (9. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube das noch in der Drachenöde wo Obsi ist die 2 anderen Portal geöffnet werden wäre ja blöd wenn sie nichts da noch was machen würden =)


----------



## Lari (9. Februar 2010)

Na dann freuen sich ja etliche Spieler darauf Woche für Woche immer das gleiche zu tun, weil es nichts anderes (bezüglich Raidcontent) zu tun gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Tipp: Ende April, Anfang Mai wird noch etwas kommen.


----------



## Seacore (9. Februar 2010)

In Gundrak, die Fette Schlange fehlt auch noch, Burg Utgarde könnte au was kommen, und in der Drachenöde


----------



## Sir Wagi (9. Februar 2010)

Irgendwann sterben wir alle ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Februar 2010)

Ich versteh es irgendwie nicht. OK, Arthas ist tot. Aber wieso trauern ihm so viele nach? Liegt es vielleicht daran, weil die meisten die WarCraft Geschichte erst mit WC3 kennen gelernt haben?
Ich persönlich fand Arthas noch nie eine charismatische Person. Auch nicht als Paladin. Und da ich schon seit WC1 mit dem WC-Universum vertraut bin, war er für mich sowieso eher nur ein Abschnitt der Geschichte. Genau deshalb ist es für mich so unverständlich, warum jetzt so viele seinen Tod betrauern, aber beim Tod von noch viel geschichtsträchtigeren Charakteren wie beispielsweise Malygos, kaum mit der Wimper zucken. Und wenn man sich darüber im Forum äusserte, dass man es schade findet wenn Blizz einen Aspekt verheizt, nur agressive Antworten kommen. Aber über Arthas heult die halbe Welt.
Und ganz ehrlich... ICH hab Angst vor Cata. Warum? Weil Deathwing wieder da ist und Blizz sicherlich damit liebäugelt ihn auch dem Raid zum Frass vor zu werfen. OK, ich weiss was jetzt kommt... "Blizz schreibt die Geschichte und wenn die wollen, dass er stirbt, dann ist es ihr gutes Recht". Aber das will ich ja gar nicht bestreiten. Ich persönlich empfände es nur sehr schade. Denn Deathwing ist ein charismatischer Charakter... böse, aber charismatisch. Und sein Tod wäre in meinen Augen tausendmal bedauernswerter (wenn man schon darüber trauert, wenn etwas Böses vernichtet wird... eigentlich ja ein Widerspruch in sich), als der Tod von Arthas.
Ausserdem hat sich Blizz mit Bolvar (und späteren LKs?) ein schönes Hintertürchen offen gelassen... wie immer eben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reheido (9. Februar 2010)

Ich fand es auch schade das Malygos sterben musste, weil er wie ich finde nicht nur geschichtsträchtig sondern auch interessant war.

Aber was die anderen Punkte angeht muss ich widersprechen. In diesem Threat gabs auch genug dumme Kommentare von Leuten die außer die Wörter "noob" oder "boon" nichts aus dem Spiel kennen - die wurden aber Gott sei dank gelöscht.

Bei Arthas "heulen" alle weil Blizz das so wollte, sie haben die Story aufgebaut als ob der Endkampf mit ganz Azeroth zusammen gespielt werden würde. Man hatte wirklich zu jeden einzelnen Charakter der mit Arthas zu tun hatte die Vorgeschichte (teils) miterlebt. Das was man nicht ganz gesehen hat hat man eben aus Neugier gegoogelt. Blizz hat die Leute genau dort hingbracht wo sie es wollten um dann diesen traurigen Beigeschmack zu hinterlassen.

Hinzu kommt noch das jeder Bösewicht von Macht/Magie besessen war, Arthas eben nicht. Dem wurde sein Schicksal wie ein Stempel aufgedrückt ohne das er das so haben wollte. Da entstand bei den Spielern ein tragischer Beigeschmack so das die Story noch interessanter wurde.

Aber im Endeffekt hat man sich das ganze dann selbst kaputt gemacht weil man alles bombastisch aufbauen musste und die Story nen riesen Hype gab für ein Video das vll 2 Minuten mit Arthas zutun hatte ^^

Deathwing wird nicht sterben, wir hätten ohne Tirion schon gegen Arthas versagt... Wie sollten wir dann Deathwing besiegen?


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (9. Februar 2010)

@Reheido
Also das mit dem Story aufbauschen und dann so ein jähes Ende von Arthas... dem pflichte ich Dir ja schon irgendwie bei. Aber darum ging es im Endeffekt doch eigentlich nicht oder?
Selbst wenn Arthas mit Pauken und Trompeten in einer epischen 30 minütigen Endsequenz untergegangen wäre... was hätte es geändert (ausser vielleicht die Befriedigung des Spielers)? Er wäre untergegangen. Wir ständen jetzt am gleichen Punkt und die Leute würden Arthas nachtrauern. Oder siehst Du das anders?



Reheido schrieb:


> [...] Deathwing wird nicht sterben, wir hätten ohne Tirion schon gegen Arthas versagt... Wie sollten wir dann Deathwing besiegen?


Wie haben "wir" denn Malygos besiegt? Ich glaube kaum, dass wir ohne die anderen Drachen Malygos auch nur angekratzt hätten. Was spricht dagegen, dass der Kampf gegen Deathwing nicht wieder auf Drachen stattfinden soll? Vielleicht sogar mit seiner eigenen Schöpfung... wir wissen ja noch nicht welche Storywendungen es in Cata gibt. Von daher ist es meines Erachtens sehr gut möglich, dass Deathwing sterben wird. Aber hey, was solls. Spekulationen bringen nichts. Vor allem, weil Cata noch nicht mal draussen ist.


----------



## Reheido (9. Februar 2010)

Ne da hast du vollkommen Recht, aber wenn man schon ne Story pusht und dafür nebenbei ohne irgendwas Malygos, Kel, Anub etc killt dann sollte das Ende doch auch ungefähr im selben Stil sein. 

Naja denke nicht das Deathwing ohne großes Opfer fällt. Damit meine ich nicht so ne doofe Opferung sondern nen Tod der ganz Azeroth beeinflusst.


----------



## Vrocas (9. Februar 2010)

Jaja... Unser Arthas...

Seit 6 Jahren machen seine untoten Truppen den halben Lordaeron und fast ganz Northrend unsicher...

6 Jahre lang kämpften mutige und vorallem tapfere Spieler gegen seine Diener...

Nun ist er endlich tot, manche freuen sich, manche auch nicht...

So wie ich, ich finde es traurig, dass er gestorben ist... Er war ein grausamer und übler Bösewicht, jedoch ein Lichking voller Mut und gerissenheit...

Aber schlau war er auch noch, ich glaube er hat schon gewusst dass er sterben wird, als die drei Icecrown Instanzen eröffnet wurden...

Für mich ist Arthas als "The Unforgiven" in mein Herz geblieben!!!

@Offtopic:

Hier hat einer erwähnt, Illidan wäre sein lieblingsbösewicht. 
Aber nach meiner Beurteilung war Illidan nie ein Bösewicht, im Gegenteil. Wir haben ihn glaube ich zu Unrecht getötet...


----------



## Yylviktmoor (9. Februar 2010)

Thönges schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Fantasyheld unterwirft seinen Geist bei passender Gelegenheit einer verderbten Klinge. Siehe Elric von Melniboné.




Sag das mal dem armen Moonglum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arthas war ein wunderbarer Erzschurke, den ich seit WC3 wirklich genial fand. Ich finde es schade, dass er Azeroth verlässt, aber storytechnisch war es notwendig. Das Ende hat mir durchaus ein paar Tränchen entlockt. Du wirst uns fehlen, mit all Deiner Grausamkeit, alter Junge...


----------



## Topperharly (9. Februar 2010)

es gab bösewichte vor arthas und es wird welche danach geben. ende aus. arthas kennen eben nur die meisten dank wc3. sonst wären auch einige sauer, wegen zuljin dem enboss aus zul aman. den konnte man in wc2 steuern.


----------



## Shagand0 (9. Februar 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich irgendwie ist das ende doch scheiße ich meine da geht es nur nun keine ahnung wie viele jahre in warcraft 3 um arthas wie er zum lichking wurde und dann so ein ende ist echt lahm meiner meinung nach, da müsste sehr sehr viel mehr gänsehaut feeling rein naja meine meinung dazu^^


----------



## Palarius01 (9. Februar 2010)

also ich habe gehofft das er weiter lebt und z.B auf eine art verschwindet oder so..
naja er war immer mein lieblings char und hat seine seele für sein königreich aufgegeben nur ist er dann halt korrumpiert
das erinnert mich an einen satz : " Pass auf, dass du beim bekämpfen von Bestien nicht selbst zur Bestie wirst"...
Arthas R.I.P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (9. Februar 2010)

Arthas ist tot! -  Ja... und?

Ihr habt Sorgen ...


----------



## Vrocas (9. Februar 2010)

Palarius01 schrieb:


> also ich habe gehofft das er weiter lebt und z.B auf eine art verschwindet oder so..
> naja er war immer mein lieblings char und hat seine seele für sein königreich aufgegeben nur ist er dann halt korrumpiert
> das erinnert mich an einen satz : " Pass auf, dass du beim bekämpfen von Bestien nicht selbst zur Bestie wirst"...
> Arthas R.I.P
> ...



Komischerweise trifft das bei Sargeras ja auch zu


----------



## Bloodsaber (9. Februar 2010)

Skêlletôr2000 schrieb:


> arthas ist nicht tot... er wird jede woche einmal sterben hahahaha
> ich freue mich seit ende von the frozen throne darauf ihn endlich schnetzeln zu dürfen... ich kann garnicht oft genug sehen wie er stirbt^^
> 
> aber grosses blabla meinerseits.... erstmal blutkönigin/professor und drachenflügel im 25er clearen^^.... hoffe übernächste id liegt arthas ^^



nein falsch er wird 4 mal sterben pro char --> 10er, 25er, 10er hero und 25er hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




nee idee wär wenn blizz die zeit zwichen jez und dem neuen addon so überspielt:
Ner'zul is mit arthas in den tot gegangen und die macht des lichkönigs mit ihm.
bolvar hat somit keine kontrolle über die geißel und sie läuft amok---> ne art event über alle kontinente (außer scherbenwelt versteht sich)

alle gegener der geißel bilden ein waffenstillstand / notbündnis (horde, allys, schalachrote, agentum, schwarze klinge, die drachenwärme usw...)
um die welt zu retten...
...und dann als alle dachten die welt wär gerettet...
...bebt die erde, vulkane brechen aus, überflutungen ...
..ein neuer schrecken erhebt sich ....


peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (9. Februar 2010)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich schade das eine der charismatischsten Personen aus der Warcraft Welt stirbt.
> Zudem war er doch immer einer der "Guten" und selbst während er starb bemerkte man doch das er immer noch im tiefsten Inneren gut und nicht böse war, er war lediglich Opfer einer Korrumption.
> 
> Aber nungut, es sterben immer Leute und irgendwie muss man sich damit anfreunden.



Ja - mir tut es auch leid das er tot ist, vor allem da ihn - meiner meinung nach - der druck von seinem vater (der erwartete das er ein großer paladin wird und ihm als lehrmeister dann auch noch den so gut wie unerreichbaren anführer des paladin ordens Uther als lehrer hinstellte....kann wohl net leicht gewesen sein für ihn, vor allem da arthas ein geist zu sein scheint der keine einengenden korsets mag!), der druck das richtige zu tun (und dafür verurteilt zu werden: siehe säuberung von stratholm, die meiner meinung nach sehr richtig war...ich meine heute würde man auch eine stadt/dorf das von bio bzw. chemiwaffen verseucht ist opfern um noch mehr opfer durch ausbreitung zu vermeiden) und der druck sein volk zu schützen (vor der geißel, vor malganis etc.) erst zum "bösen" getrieben hat.





er selbst hat auch net wirklich schlechte sachen gemacht: wirklich los ging es ja erst, als ihn das bewusstsein von Frostmourne beherrschte und später als er und der Lichkönig (Nerzul) eins wurden!




naja ich hätte es gut gefunden, wenn sie ihn gerettet hätten (vor allem würde er einen bessere anführer als VARIA WRYNN abgeben, der mit mehr vorurteilen rumrennt als ein deutscher bildzeitungs-leser und deshalb einfach schlecht für die allianz ist!)...auch hätte vll noch etwas von des lichkings macht in ihm gesteckt bzw. man hätte durch seine rettung vll die geißel "heilen" können (d.h. keine banshees mehr, keine untoten sondern alle wieder lebendig!).....




naja RIP Arthas, you were a worthy Adversary (you still are - for me at least....soll heißen: ich muss jetzt mal eiskrone raiden (equip sollte passen - zumindest bei Priester/Schami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....mal raid suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






mfg LAX


----------



## Shagand0 (10. Februar 2010)

vielleicht werden die pestländer frei von der geißel sein so auch strathholme wäre ma ne idee das in cata sturmwind durch ka überschwemmung,vulkane etc. untergeht und halt strathholme neue hauptstadt der menschen wird.


----------



## Nania (10. Februar 2010)

Der Lichkönig existiert ja noch - und damit auch die Geißel. 
Zudem: Stormwind ist doch eine schöne Stadt, was will man denn in Stratholme?


----------



## Lokke (10. Februar 2010)

Ich mochte arthas noch nie. Es gibt viel bessere charactere in wow. Von daher kann er mir auch gestohlen bleiben^^


----------



## Kankru (10. Februar 2010)

There must always be a Lich King!
Naja, 1 großer Boss gelegt, ein neuer kommt, ich freue mich drauf!
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass so was wie Zul Aman kommt bevor das Addon erscheint!

MfG


----------



## xKevinx (10. Februar 2010)

Ich mochte Arthas auch , auch wenn er eine komische Art hatte,ich lese gerade das Buch "Aufstieg des Lichkönigs"und ich fand es auch schade das er gestorben ist nach dem Kampf . Aber ich finds eh ziemlich bescheiden wie Blizzard die ganzen Charaktere in wow verheitzt.Wobei natürlich klar ist das es anders nicht geht .. aber Storymäßig hoffe ich immernoch das wc4 kommt und da anknüpft wo wc3 aufgehört hat .


----------



## Reheido (10. Februar 2010)

Naja, an die These das Blizz mit WoW die Lore nicht weiterführen will sondern das ganze nur belanglos durchläuft und danach wieder weiter geht glaub ich mittlerweile nicht mehr... 

Man hätte aber sehr wohl auch anders reagieren können. Man hätte Illidan verbannen bzw wieder mal einsperren können (mit Hilfe von Maiv oder auch ohne, ganz egal ^^) und man hätte Arthas zB auch anders aus der Lore nehmen können (Wrynn ist echt ein bescheidener König... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auch für Malygos könnte es ein anderes - >vorläufiges<- Ende geben. Klar wäre es langweilig wenn alle nur gebannt oder weggesperrt werden würden, aber hey ich bin ja auch kein Storywriter sondern der Konsument ^^

UND falls man Deathwing auch noch sterben lässt: AUCH DAS KANN MAN ANDERS REGELN ^^

Egal wie die Lore hätte sich auch so weiterentwickeln KÖNNEN. Aber das wollte Blizz nicht, somit wayne - leider


----------



## Nania (11. Februar 2010)

Warum glauben eigentlich soviele, dass die Geschichte nach Arthas' Tod nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird? Bloß weil es kein Warcraft IV bisher gibt? Das ist doch Blödsinn. 

Zudem, mal ganz ehrlich: Bei Arthas wäre es mit einem "es tut mir leid" nicht getan gewesen. Ein bisschen logischer Verstand macht schnell klar: Arthas konnte nur sterben. Alles andere wäre total albern gewesen. 
Eine Läuterung? Okay. Aber wer bitte, wer hätte denn den ehemaligen Lichkönig wirklich auf einem Thron sehen wollen? Jetzt mal rein von den Charakteren aus gesehen - nicht aus der Position des Spielers, dem das Ganze sowieso Pott wie Deckel egal ist. Arthas ist ohne Zweifel "cool" aber eine Läuterung mit anschließer Krönung (gegen die übrigens auch Varian etwas haben dürfte) wäre absolut unlogisch und inkonsequent gewesen.

Eine Gefangennahme wäre auch nicht so ganz das Wahre. Was hätte man denn gemacht? Ihn in das Verließ unter SW gesteckt? Wäre denn dann der Lichkönig überhaupt weg gewesen - bzw. hätte dieser Arthas Körper verlassen? 

Zudem: Arthas wird ja von den Spielern umgebracht. Das heißt, wir ballern mit Feuerbällen auf ihn und bekämpfen ihn mit Schwertern. Wie soll sein Körper das nach dem Kampf überleben? Selbst wenn Ner'zul weg ist? Das geht auch nicht so richtig. 

In dem Sinne war Arthas Tod die einzige, logische Konsequenz, bzw. die einzige, Möglichkeit, die ganze Geschichte schlüssig zu Ende zu führen. 

Desweiteren nehme ich ganz stark an, dass Blizzard sich für das nächste Addon auch viel Mühe mit der Story geben wird. Übrigens: Questtext lesen hilf, so einiges besser zu verstehen und eben auch die Geschichte zu verstehen. Auch in WotLK geht es nicht allein um Arthas. Nur leider geben sich damit die wenigsten Spieler ab und meckern dann über die schlechte Geschichte - Leute, es ist kein Film. 

In dem Sinne: Ich freue mich auf eine Weiterführung der WoW-Geschichte.


----------



## Muhtator (11. Februar 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> Ja - mir tut es auch leid das er tot ist, vor allem da ihn - meiner meinung nach - der druck von seinem vater (der erwartete das er ein großer paladin wird und ihm als lehrmeister dann auch noch den so gut wie unerreichbaren anführer des paladin ordens Uther als lehrer hinstellte....kann wohl net leicht gewesen sein für ihn, vor allem da arthas ein geist zu sein scheint der keine einengenden korsets mag!), der druck das richtige zu tun (und dafür verurteilt zu werden: siehe säuberung von stratholm, die meiner meinung nach sehr richtig war...ich meine heute würde man auch eine stadt/dorf das von bio bzw. chemiwaffen verseucht ist opfern um noch mehr opfer durch ausbreitung zu vermeiden) und der druck sein volk zu schützen (vor der geißel, vor malganis etc.) erst zum "bösen" getrieben hat.



Arthas war ein Schwein, wie alle Menschen, er war rachsüchtig und böse, niederträchtig und ein Verräter, wie alle seines Volkes, wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt, dann erstellt euch auf einem pvp server ein kleines harmloses Orkenmädchen und versucht vor Sturmwind oder Eisenschmiede ein paar Kupferstücke zu erbettteln. Dann werdet ihr sehen was für abscheuliche Kreaturen diese ach so guten Menschen Elfen und Zwerge doch sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (11. Februar 2010)

Muhtator schrieb:


> Arthas war ein Schwein, wie alle Menschen, er war rachsüchtig und böse, niederträchtig und ein Verräter, wie alle seines Volkes, wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt, dann erstellt euch auf einem pvp server ein kleines harmloses Orkenmädchen und versucht vor Sturmwind oder Eisenschmiede ein paar Kupferstücke zu erbettteln. Dann werdet ihr sehen was für abscheuliche Kreaturen diese ach so guten Menschen Elfen und Zwerge doch sind.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Du hast die Gnome vergessen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reheido (11. Februar 2010)

Nania schrieb:


> Warum glauben eigentlich soviele, dass die Geschichte nach Arthas' Tod nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird? Bloß weil es kein Warcraft IV bisher gibt? Das ist doch Blödsinn.
> 
> Zudem, mal ganz ehrlich: Bei Arthas wäre es mit einem "es tut mir leid" nicht getan gewesen. Ein bisschen logischer Verstand macht schnell klar: Arthas konnte nur sterben. Alles andere wäre total albern gewesen.
> Eine Läuterung? Okay. Aber wer bitte, wer hätte denn den ehemaligen Lichkönig wirklich auf einem Thron sehen wollen? Jetzt mal rein von den Charakteren aus gesehen - nicht aus der Position des Spielers, dem das Ganze sowieso Pott wie Deckel egal ist. Arthas ist ohne Zweifel "cool" aber eine Läuterung mit anschließer Krönung (gegen die übrigens auch Varian etwas haben dürfte) wäre absolut unlogisch und inkonsequent gewesen.
> ...



Stimmt alles, deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben das es BEISPIELE sind ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eigentlich hab ich nur ausdrücken wollen das es nicht immer sein muss das jmd stirbt damit mal ne Geschichte ein Ende findet.

Was Wrynn betrifft, einen größeren Idioten als ihn könnte man garnicht als König bekommen. Da wäre selbst Arthas harmlos ^^ Ich finds nur irrsinnig doof das man jeden Boss nur mit töten loswerden kann,... Man bläst ja bei WoW wirklich ALLES raus und tötet es! Wie soll dann die Lore weitergehen? Achja ganz vergessen, einer wird mal wieder süchtig nach Macht oder Magie Oo Weiss nicht ob du mir jetzt folgen kannst, stimmt schon das man für Arthas nicht viele Möglichkeiten gehabt hat. Aber für Malygos und Illidan zB hätte man sehr wohl auch ne Hintertür offen lassen können.

 Deshalb denke ich mir auch das Deathwing überlebt... Glaube nicht das die Helden für die Herausforderung schon bereit sind.

Weiß ja nicht wie du drüber denkst, finds lustig in Raids zu gehen und die Warcraft-Welt zu sehen aber ich muss es nicht immer haben das die Bosse sterben. Reicht mir auch wenn sie mal ein anderes Ende haben.

btw gibt es Schicksale die sogar schlimmer sind als der Tod

Aber wegen der Sache mit den bekämpfen, Schwertern und blah... Wie oft bist du schon in WoW gestorben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kairon26 (11. Februar 2010)

Wie schon einige male erwähnt.. Meiner Meinung nach, kann jetzt das grosse "WAS" kommen und macht die Sache enorm spannend.
Klar ist der Fall von Sohlemann nicht zu verachten und es geht ein wichtiges Kapitel in der Lore zu ende. Mal schauen was kommt.

Cheers!


----------



## Nania (11. Februar 2010)

Reheido schrieb:


> Stimmt alles, deshalb hab ich ja auch geschrieben das es BEISPIELE sind ne?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oft genug. Darum geht es aber nicht. Es geht um die Figuren, um die NSCs, nicht um die Spieler, die eigentlich in einer ganz anderen "Welt" leben. Das hängt aber mit der Spiel und seiner Auffassung zusammen, nicht mit der Geschichte.
Solltest du Erfahrungen in weiteren Rollenspielen gesammelt haben, dann wird schnell klar: Die NSCs haben immer eine ganz andere Existenz als der Spieler.
Es gibt mehr als genug Gründe, warum diverse NScs sterben müssen und eben kein anderer Ausweg da ist. Bei Arthas haben wir das breit ausgetreten, zur Not könnten wir das für dich auch mit Illidan oder sonst wem machen. 
In Classic gab es sogar einen Boss, den man nicht umbringen durfte, um bis zum Endboss zu kommen. 
Mal'Ganis in Stratholme bringt man auch nicht um. 

Die großen Bösewichte müssen vielleicht auch deshalb sterben, damit man die Geschichte weiterführen kann und nicht irgendwo Handlungsleichen herumliegen. Was hättest du denn mit Illidan gemacht, wenn er nicht gestorben wäre? Oder gar mit Archimonde? Oder mit Kael'thas? Vashji? 
Die Titanen in Ulduar werden nicht getötet, sie werden befreit. 
Heißt das nicht, dass es genug Boss gibt, die man eben nicht tötet? 

Das Problem ist auch, dass man eben dem Held gegenüber den großen Boss nicht entkommen lassen sollte. Auch wenn WoW kein Pen and Paper ist, es gibt nichts ätzenderes, als Oberbösewichte, die man am Ende doch nicht bekommt, weil sie irgendeine große Sonderfähigkeit raushauen. 
Was hättest du denn mit Malygos gemacht, wenn er am Leben geblieben wäre?


----------



## Frauenversteher (11. Februar 2010)

Er4yzer schrieb:


> wenn wir schon über grammatikalische fehler streiten - es heißt Tod, nicht tot. Tod=Substantiv / tot = Adjektiv (falls dir das nicht zu hoch ist). "Bin normaler Spieler" ist kein satz, Worterfindungsschatz gibt es nicht, nach abenteuerlich ist das komma falsch gesetzt.
> gz und gute nacht. und an die kleinen möchtegern-deutschlehrer: bleibt in euren löchern, ihr habt's einfach nicht drauf.



Selber der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig aber über andere herziehen, echt lächerlich... 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## EisblockError (11. Februar 2010)

schreib bitte noch spoiler dran!


----------

